# Asuswrt-Merlin on converted TM-AC1900 : Problems, upgrade path to 384.6



## jsfitz54 (Jul 26, 2018)

Per SNB forum: https://www.snbforums.com/threads/release-asuswrt-merlin-384-6-is-now-available.47941/

"People that have TM-AC1900 are going to have trouble flashing. Even if they never did before. Asus has implemented new hardware checking and that device will not update on account of it. My advice is seek help from outside of this forum. Putting Asus-merlin on a TM-AC1900 is illegal."


Spoiler: Original Post Question



*Does this work:*
Followed these steps to flash to 384.5 via wired Ethernet---
(From anonymous SNB member prior to being removed by moderator)

Used Putty to SCH into router, then entered in sequence:

1.a. ln -s /sbin/rc mtd-erase
b. ./mtd-erase -d asus
c. rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U
d. nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot

2. Copied new firmware with WinSCP to tmp/home/root/ and ran
mtd-write2 RT-AC68U_384.5_0.trx linux

3. Did a hard reboot of router

As mentioned, I was able to flash 384.6 via routine GUI upgrade method without issue.


*EDIT (11.18.2018)  from post # 5 below (with minor changes):*

*Update:* After reading some current and old posts I decided to try the section that said YOU MUST UPDATE THE *MTD5 Partition.*
This is meant to be a quick dirty guide to update and assumes you have some past experience.
This also assumes you are working with an already converted router: mine was already on 384.5 but would not update.

*Save config settings* from router, Under "Administration". (as a precaution, you will need to reload settings from scratch)

*From a wired connection only. AT YOUR OWN RISK*

Download 384.6 Newest from here: *https://sourceforge.net/projects/asuswrt-merlin/files/RT-AC68U/*

Extract download for: .trx file

*Download asus utility: ASUS Device Discovery version 1.4.8.2:*
*https://www.asus.com/us/Networking/RT-AC1900/HelpDesk_Download/*

*EDIT: Do a factory reset through the GUI before proceeding. (you can enter SSID and Password for minimal setup)*

You need to enable SSH under the Administration tab / System
*Enable SSH* LAN + WAN LAN only
*Allow SSH Port Forwarding* Yes
*SSH Port* *Allow Password Login* Yes
*Enable SSH Brute Force Protection* No

Set computer IPV4 to static IP: pick number greater than router's IP: (Example, 192.168.1.70)

From Putty run these commands, one at a time, (so "enter" after each line of code.)
( you need your current router login ID and password ID and router IP address)

*https://www.putty.org/*

mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs
rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/*
sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs
rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U
nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot

After router reboots
Using *Device Discovery* log into router and flash new .trx from within the router's built in GUI utility.

If you were on  192.168.29.1 to access control page the above will now revert to stock 192.168.1.1
You can change it back or keep it stock.
This is the reason for using the ASUS Device Discovery application from above. So you have access to router settings.
Stock Username and Password:
admin and admin


You need to reload settings from scratch.
IPV4 set back to automatic or whatever yours was.

I used this page as a reference: (first line of code not used): https://www.bayareatechpros.com/ac1900-to-ac68u/

**Please read additional posts below from other contributors who have also provided additional working methods.**



Spoiler: SSH options



*From Post # 17 : Thanks to "maxmalta"*

Upgrade Asus AC-68U (real TM-AC1900) from 384.5 to newest version:

1) Enable SSH Connection (Administration -> system -> Enable SSH -> Lan Only -> Allow SSH Port Forwarding -> Yes

2) Open SSH ( if you use macOS , then use app telnet lite -> download MacOS App Store)
set new connection: 192.168.x.x (router ip), username and password. Set Use SSH2 (port 22).

Commands:
==========
mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs [enter]
mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs [enter]
rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/* [enter]
sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs [enter]
rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U [enter]
nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot [enter]

Wait for reboot.

3) Upgrade via GUI with new firmware. (download from https://asuswrt.lostrealm.ca/download )

*From post # 13: Thanks to asfffsdf13rfa *

For my converted TM-AC1900, I took it a step simpler than post #5 and simply enabled SSH, connected via Putty, then ran the commands:

mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs
rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/*
sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs
rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U
nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot

Once the reboot was complete, I used the GUI to flash the updated firmware. My settings were kept after upgrading.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 26, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Putting Asus-merlin on a TM-AC1900 is illegal.



This I can tell you, at least in the US, is false.

Once you own the hardware, you are allowed to put any firmware you want on it. _However_, the FCC has put in place a restriction that basically puts the responsibility of ensuring that 3rd party firmware does not operate outside of the allowed frequencies in the US(allow channels 12, 13, and 14 basically).  But, AFAIK, Asus-Merlin does not allow those channels to be used, so it is totally legal.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 26, 2018)

The steps outlined above by a SNB member were taken down.
I know many here have this converted router.
Are the steps valid?  In step 2 except for the 384.5 OR should it be 384.6.
Unsure if it was a typo or if you reflash 384.5 as outlined, you can then flash 384.6 normally?

*EDIT:* This was said by same member:

"FYI, a dirty upgrade of the now-released firmware of 384.6 on top of a previously forced update (as in deleting the required files and partitions) 384.5 on a router previously known as a TM-AC1900 worked perfectly, without, even, requiring a hard reboot."


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 26, 2018)

I have no idea, I always use the recovery tool to flash ASUS routers.  I've never had luck using the GUI to flash firmware.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 26, 2018)

*Update:*  After reading some current and old posts I decided to try the section that said YOU MUST UPDATE THE *MD5 Partition.*
This is meant to be a quick dirty guide to update and assumes you have some past experience.
This also assumes you are working with an already converted router: mine was already on 384.5 but would not update.

*Save config settings* from router, Under "Administration".

*From a wired connection only.  AT YOUR OWN RISK*

Download new 384.6:  https://sourceforge.net/projects/asuswrt-merlin/files/RT-AC68U/
Extract for: .trx file
*Download asus utility: ASUS Device Discovery version 1.4.8.2:*
https://www.asus.com/us/Networking/RT-AC1900/HelpDesk_Download/

*EDIT: Do a factory reset through the GUI before proceeding.*

You need to enable SSH under the Administration tab / System
*Enable SSH*  LAN + WAN LAN only *Allow SSH Port Forwarding* Yes *SSH Port* *Allow Password Login* Yes *Enable SSH Brute Force Protection* No

Set computer IPV4 to static IP: pick number greater than router's IP: (Example, 192.168.1.70)

From Putty run these commands, one at a time, (so "enter" after each line of code.) ( you need your router login ID and password ID and router IP address)
https://www.putty.org/

mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs
rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/*
sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs
rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U
nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot

After router reboots
Using *Device Discovery* log into router and flash new .trx from within the router's built in utility.

Mine updated no problem, but you need to revert to your old settings, reload config settings or start from scratch.
IPV4 set back to automatic or whatever yours was.

I used this page as a reference: (first line of code not used):  https://www.bayareatechpros.com/ac1900-to-ac68u/


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 26, 2018)

If you don't care about whatever new stuff is missing (not much), then flash shibby tomato and be done with it. It's rock solid. You can literally leave it up  all year long without a hiccup or reboot. Ddwrt is pretty poo.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 26, 2018)

TheGuruStud said:


> If you don't care about whatever new stuff is missing (not much), then flash shibby tomato and be done with it. It's rock solid. You can literally leave it up  all year long with a hiccup or reboot. Ddwrt is pretty poo.




*This is a quote from RMerlin:*
"Folks with converted TM-AC1900: I don't care if it was converted, hacked, received a paint job or got transplanted into a new case. A TM-AC1900 is a TM-AC1900, is under different legal licensing terms by Asus, and is *NOT* supported by me. Asus has added safeguards in the firmware upgrade process to prevent crossflashing these devices now, and I'm not going try to figure out ways to bypass these.

If you have a problem with that, take it to Asus. I'm tired of these forums being flooded with complains about this. It's already explained in multiple sticky posts."

SO, his community is PO'd about all the past history links being taken down after years of support and community help.  SNB has done an about face reversal on this product.

*TMobile still has these:* https://www.t-mobile.com/accessory/t-mobile-wi-fi-cellspot-router


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 26, 2018)

How is Tim doing an about face?  I don't recall him ever posting to go out and buy the T-Mobile 1900 and run merlin on the router.  Merlin himself probably got sick and tired of people spamming his in box asking for help and stopped supporting the router.  He probably asked Tim to pull down and threads that were no longer accurate in flashing the T-Mobile 1900.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 26, 2018)

dirtyferret said:


> How is Tim doing an about face?  I don't recall him ever posting to go out and buy the T-Mobile 1900 and run merlin on the router.  Merlin himself probably got sick and tired of people spamming his in box asking for help and stopped supporting the router.  He probably asked Tim to pull down and threads that were no longer accurate in flashing the T-Mobile 1900.




Today I found out there is a second VARIANT Model TM-1900*P*. (that maybe harder to circumvent)
https://www.snbforums.com/threads/rt-ac68u-rt-ac68p-rt-ac1900-rt-ac1900p.35759/

Tim is doing an about face by removing all the history.  It's one thing to stop going forward due to a change with ASUS.
It's akin to burning books.
Also, it has been in the support list for a long time.  The guts of the 1900 as you well know are the 68. As such is has always been cross referenced in the Downloads and Support section as an RT-AC1900.  https://sourceforge.net/projects/asuswrt-merlin/files/RT-AC1900/

The TM- designation is superfluous to the argument.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 26, 2018)

If you can’t flash the CFE on the new revision, then just open it up and flash via serial.

Why are ppl still crying about licensing? No one cares, so stfu. Are you gonna cry about ppl crossflashing linksys, too? I crossflash and edit dvd/bluray firmware, come get me! Lol


----------



## azlodaniel (Aug 1, 2018)

I can confirm that using the method *jsfitz54 *posted in post #5 works. I was trying to figure out why I could not get the latest to install and came across this discussion. 

Thanks you *jsfitz54!*


----------



## ctyt (Aug 5, 2018)

The steps to upgrade in post #5 worked perfectly. I made sure to save the previous config settings, but I couldn't restore them. The router goes through the restore process, but ends up just factory-resetting, so I had to start from fresh.


----------



## asfffsdf13rfa (Aug 17, 2018)

For my converted TM-AC1900, I took it a step simpler than post #5 and simply enabled SSH, connected via Putty, then ran the commands:

mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs
rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/*
sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs
rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U
nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot 

Once the reboot was complete, I used the GUI to flash the updated firmware. My settings were kept after upgrading.


----------



## shimsim (Sep 10, 2018)

Just wanted to confirm that I tried the steps in post#13, worked perfectly! thanks


----------



## AAllard (Sep 15, 2018)

I just tried post #13 and can say it worked great. I am now running Merlin 384.6 great job. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 8, 2018)

*UPDATE:* Once the above is done, I have had no problems updating Beta or Final Builds.

*Newly released 384.7 is working great:* https://www.snbforums.com/threads/release-asuswrt-merlin-384-7-is-now-available.49194/

https://sourceforge.net/projects/asuswrt-merlin/files/RT-AC68U/


----------



## maxmalta (Oct 9, 2018)

The post #13 worked great with my TM-AC1900 (AC68U) upgrade from 384.5 Merlin to new 384.7 version. Thanks. 
Below the Tutorial:

Upgrade Asus AC-68U (real TM-AC1900) from 384.5 to newest version:

1) Enable SSH Connection (Administration -> system -> Enable SSH -> Lan Only -> Allow SSH Port Forwarding -> Yes

2) Open SSH ( if you use macOS , then use app telnet lite -> download MacOS App Store)
set new connection: 192.168.x.x (router ip), username and password. Set Use SSH2 (port 22).

Commands:
==========
mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs [enter]
mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs [enter]
rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/* [enter]
sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs [enter]
rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U [enter]
nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot [enter]

Wait for reboot.

3) Upgrade via GUI with new firmware. (download from https://asuswrt.lostrealm.ca/download )


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 22, 2018)

Current stable build *384.7_2
https://sourceforge.net/projects/asuswrt-merlin/files/RT-AC68U/Release/*

384.7_2 (21-Oct-2018)
  - FIXED: Namecheap DDNS service not working
  - FIXED: CVE-2018-15599 security issue in Dropbear
  - FIXED: Potential buffer overrun in httpd


----------



## ranran (Nov 17, 2018)

So, I've just gotten and reflashed this router. Everything seemed to go ok... BUT, I had issues getting the USB to be detected (no 'green icon' in top right of Asus or Asuswrt-merlin firmware).

running MOUNT or FDISK from Putty reveals no /dev/sda devices....

Here's the weird thing: While digging around, I find if I execute '*blkid*', this suddenly mounts the USB drive as /dev/sda1, and the green USB light on the router's homepage lights up after page refresh.

Steps:
<insert USB drive>

```
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# mount
rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
/dev/root on / type squashfs (ro,relatime)
devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=127752k,nr_inodes=31938,mode=755)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)
tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,relatime)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,relatime)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,mode=600)
/dev/mtdblock4 on /jffs type jffs2 (rw,noatime)
usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,relatime)
```

Execute 'blkid':

```
admin@RT-AC68U-F310:/tmp# blkid
/dev/sda1: LABEL="opt" UUID="af46f47d-e67d-d401-8000-f47de67dd401"
admin@RT-AC68U-F310:/tmp# mount
rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
/dev/root on / type squashfs (ro,relatime)
devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=127744k,nr_inodes=31936,mode=755)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)
tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,relatime)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,relatime)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,mode=600)
/dev/mtdblock4 on /jffs type jffs2 (rw,noatime)
usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,relatime)
/dev/sda1 on /tmp/mnt/opt type ext4 (rw,nodev,relatime,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered)
```

The usb mount point is /tmp/mnt/opt  (flash drive volume name is 'opt' - setting up YAMon3 on the router),

I would really appreciate a Linux person walking me through why I need to execute this command to mount the USB flash drive and whether I can make this happen automatically.....


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2018)

@jsfitz54  This is super cool! You should edit the OP to include the SSH options and format it a bit better! I dont deal with merlin or asus routers in general but I agree! no reason to take down previous guides if that is the case. You should help wanderers and make it easier to read and add the additional update options.

Take that crown buddy!


----------



## ranran (Nov 19, 2018)

ranran said:


> So, I've just gotten and reflashed this router. Everything seemed to go ok... BUT, I had issues getting the USB to be detected (no 'green icon' in top right of Asus or Asuswrt-merlin firmware).
> 
> running MOUNT or FDISK from Putty reveals no /dev/sda devices....
> 
> ...



jsfitz54 messaged me asking not to sidetrack this discussion, so I guess I'll keep this brief. After creating several startup scripts (init-start, services-start, nat-start, wan-start), I found that only the nat-start script seemed to run upon reboot (put in /jffs/scripts/ and monitored via logger in the webGUI System Log) . So, I created that script and added blkid, along with my YAMon script startup.  This way upon reboot, the router now properly mounts any plugged in USB drives and will run processes in the background (as opposed to a PuTTy window, which I found would result in the process being killed as soon as the PuTTy window was shutdown...)


----------



## sami8519 (Nov 21, 2018)

Can anyone please confirm if after applying this method to upgrade to the latest merlin firmwares, is web history working properly? There were reports of broken web history on 384.5 and onward, just dont know if ASUS is performing a hardware check and if it fails web history and other components are not going to work? Thanks!


----------



## Khemo (Dec 8, 2018)

Post 13 worked for me to install RT-AC68U_384.8_2, but when I logged into the router after the upgrade at http://192.168.X.X/index.asp, an Asus privacy notice appeared, but it was grayed out and I couldn't access the GUI. I had to type in http://192.168.X.X/Advanced_OperationMode_Content.asp and go to the PRIVACY tab and opt out. Then everything worked fine.


----------



## rbot (Jan 3, 2019)

Has anyone had a problem with their WAN stuck at 100 Mbps?

I have followed steps above and my TM-1900 is successfully running Merlin 384.8_2 (Indicating model RT-AC68P).  I'm using an SB6183 connected via a CAT6 to Ethernet WAN port.  I was seeing slow internet speeds and discovered that the router is stuck at 100 Mbps.  The SysInfo page shows the WAN Link State at 10 Full Duplex.  


I have experimented with several cables (all gigabit capable) and swapped to a genuine AC-1900P to verify that the modem and cabling is not the problem.  

Does anyone have an idea on how to get up to gigabit over WAN? I'm not sure if this is a bug, configuration problem, or hardware issue.  Thanks!


----------



## sami8519 (Jan 3, 2019)

rbot said:


> Has anyone had a problem with their WAN stuck at 100 Mbps?
> 
> I have followed steps above and my TM-1900 is successfully running Merlin 384.8_2 (Indicating model RT-AC68P).  I'm using an SB6183 connected via a CAT6 to Ethernet WAN port.  I was seeing slow internet speeds and discovered that the router is stuck at 100 Mbps.  The SysInfo page shows the WAN Link State at 10 Full Duplex.
> View attachment 113898
> ...



Is nat acceleration enabled in settings? Check LAN>>>>Switch Control and make sure CTF (Cut Through Forwarding) is enabled.


----------



## rbot (Jan 3, 2019)

sami8519,

Nat Accel is set to Auto and showing "CTF (Cut Through Forwarding) is enabled."


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 3, 2019)

@rbot : try reformatting the JFFS Partition, see post #21  (remove any connected USB drives from router first)

Have you tried setting to factory defaults and starting from scratch?


----------



## rbot (Jan 4, 2019)

@jsfitz54 : I followed steps from post 21 in entirety.  Reset and restored to factory default for Merlin.  Problem persists.


----------



## sami8519 (Jan 4, 2019)

@rbot I don’t know if this is could be a cause but maybe worth a try. From this thread https://slickdeals.net/f/9330575-as...900-dual-band-gigabit-router-59-free-shipping
“

Avoid CFE 1.0.2.5 from the RT-AC68P, as the newest Asus firmwares (3.0.0.4.384.20624 and later) detect this on the TM-AC1900 and revert the mod. Instead, use *CFE 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh*; it was dumped from an _actual_ RT-AC68U by user goggles99 at SNB. The CFE generator [pipeline.sh] by danielfeng has this version available”

 I think you previously said you used the mod of ac1900P. Maybe you could try and reflash the mod mentioned above. Again don’t know if this it could be the cause but trying to help.


----------



## rbot (Jan 4, 2019)

@sami8519 Thanks, I will give that a try and see if a CFE reload will fix things up. Thanks for sharing the link as well! Looks like a lot of good info there.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 4, 2019)

@sami8519  : Thanks for reinforcing what I already wrote.

Did you see this on SNB:   https://www.snbforums.com/threads/wan-link-state-changes-to-100-mbps-asus-tm-ac1900-ac-68u.49764/


----------



## snickerpop (Jan 5, 2019)

This whole thing is kind of confusing. Especially with merlin acting like the whole upgrade isn't possible.

Anyways I found out if your just starting out and manage to get to 
373 or so you need to update to RT-AC68U_378.55_0.zip before doing anything in this post.


----------



## theothernguyen (Feb 2, 2019)

Made an account to thank you guys! 

Followed posts #5 and #13, upgraded to 384.8_2 and seems to be running just fine!


----------



## ClockerXP (Feb 17, 2019)

FYI all, I also just used the info in Post 13 to upgrade from Merlin 384.6 to 384.9 on my T-Mobile RT-AC68U

Thank you @*asfffsdf13rfa *

No issue with the WAN connection speed.  I don't use the USB port so unable to test.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ms-upgrade-path-to-384-6.246293/#post-3887537


----------



## ClockerXP (Feb 19, 2019)

After reading about AIMesh, I was interested in trying it but discovered that Merlin does not support it!  Is it even possible to go back to the latest Asus Firmware on my converted TMobile RT-AC68U to try out AIMesh?


----------



## jonup (Feb 20, 2019)

Thank you all! It worked. Running 384.9 on "RT-AC68U"


----------



## ClockerXP (Feb 21, 2019)

So...just to follow up here...I followed the instructions here to make sure my TMobile RT-AC68U  is always identifed as an actual Asus router.  I am able to install Merlin or the latest Asus firmware without issue back and fourth.   However, I noticed that the OpenVPN implementation/options on the Asus firmware are not as good as on Merlin.  So, I will not be messing with AIMesh even though I have two RT-AC68Us sitting here.   Would have been fun to try though...

https://lazymocha.com/blog/2018/04/16/flash-t-mobile-cellspot-tm-ac1900-to-asus-rt-ac68u-p/


----------



## RAJOD1 (Mar 1, 2019)

I own 3 Asus routers and bought a Tmobile 1900 off amazon.   After jumping through hoops to get it to work (I don't even remember all the steps but it took awhile)
I have it running Merlin 384.5 no issues.   I did try doing the ez standard firmware update to a newer version a few months back, it did not take after reboot it was still 384.5.

Any compelling reason to go to newer firmware?     My router is actually now a RT-AC68P (1000Mhz dual core)   
Do I have to go through all I did to got from 1900 to RT-AC68P was hoping just a simple firmware update via the web interface could work.


----------



## Deleted member 186655 (Apr 1, 2019)

There was a post today over on slickdeals 'cellspot' thread.

"sorry to bring up an old post but i cannot for the life of me find a way past 384.5 merlin. I haven't updated the firmware in a while and when i tried the newest 384.10 i keep getting stuck on 384.5... "

That "monkey....." person is experiencing the effects of rollback on Asus firmware.

st1ngy wrote: Merlin 384.5 and above uses the same unfriendly closed-source binaries as ASUS 384.20624 (and above). The difference is that Merlin doesn't have a rollback "feature". However, instead it just appears to go through the install but silently fails - leaving you where you started. 

So Monkey is experiencing an attempt to roll him back to a cellspot but merlin won't allow it, but Merlin's won't upgrade past this version.

You see, ASUS *384.20308* was the last '*safe*' firmware before these 'smart' ASUS firmware started to look for Cellspots. So as st1ngy says: Merlin 384.5 and above uses the binaries as ASUS 384.20624 (and above).

So, Monkey did not do the MTD5 commands  and it is triggering his converted rt-ac68u to be a cellspot again.
The MTD5 commands (first 7) erase the Tmobile certificates, the last 2 'fill in the blanks' that make the CFE the same size and data, as a regular RT-AC68U. The last 2 is a 'precaution'.

Now then, the first 7 MTD5 commands were mentioned here in post #5. the last 2 MTD5 commands were not.
Also, as another precaution:
st1ngy wrote: while it is recommended to update the CFE to 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh, it isn't required at this time for Merlin firmware. The danger is that converted TM routers running the old 1.0.2.0 are carrying a big red-flag that could be used in future ASUS binaries to attack the router. The best way to look like a "real" 68U is to be running the same CFE. 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh

This is why there are notes of the "Steps" of the Lazymocha's Guide.
The reason the Steps were mentioned is because a lot of folks had troubles converting the cellspot to 68U. But also, Lazymocha's Guide does not tell you that you have to be on firmware 384.xxxxx to do the last 2 MTD5 commands. ( it shows the commands, but fails to mention this requirement on the last 2 commands).







Might as well just post the Wiki here:

*You can flash this router to an RT-AC68U*:  There are few change/additions needed in the guide before the latest ASUS firmware can be flashed. _You MUST read this Community Wiki below, on steps of Lazymocha's Guide. _

*Advice*:

Avoid CFE 1.0.2.5 from the RT-AC68P, as the newest Asus firmwares (3.0.0.4.384.20624 and later)  have performance issues using it when running on a converted TM-AC1900.  Instead, use the most current  *CFE 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh* as it is not only for AiMesh.; it was dumped from an _actual_ RT-AC68U by user goggles99 at SNB. The CFE generator by danielfeng has this version available.
IF need, link to  ASUS RT-AC68U Router Firmware 3.0.0.4.384.20308 (which is MD5 0eebcaebee656d3d882f6fcb40bf2697, if you are curious for its authenticity) ASUS removed this firmware as it is the last safest firmware for the converted cellspots without doing the MTD5 commands _discussed below_.
Some TM-AC1900 ship with a firmware version that allows SSH access. If you get one of these, you can skip steps 5-10 of the guide. To check if you have SSH available, go to Administration > System in the router configuration interface. If your firmware permits SSH, there will be a setting to Enable SSH. If so, choose Yes, then Apply. Move on to step 11.
The T-Mobile certificates have to be wiped from the mtd5 partition. This can be done after all of the steps in the guide have been completed, but must be done before any newer version of ASUS firmware is flashed. As of this writing, the firmware included in the Lazymocha's Guide is 3.0.0.4.376.3626, so the steps below should be performed when this version is running on your router.
PC Instructions:  Lazymoca's Guide
(I removed the Bayarea guide link, you will get it from Lazymocha's Guide. But the site is wrong about the MTD5 commands. The comments repeat. I found it best to keep Lazymocha's up)
Mac Instructions -  Here (remember, 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh, he chooses the wrong one in the video).

*A brief explanation of what you are achieving in the Guide to change your T-Mobile RT-AC1900 to RT-AC68U*.

The Cellspots _usually_ come with firmware 3199 that hides features (SSH and Telnet) in the settings of the router.
SSH feature needs to be turned on to do steps of the guide.
If it is not available to turn on, in order to turn them on, a different older T-Mobile firmware needs to be installed.

_*The achievements for the entire Guide are as follows*_:
1. Install firmware 376.1703 to enable SSH
2. Replace CFE (taking out old, updating, installing new)
3. Install firmware 376.3626 to expand jffs (mtd4) to 64MB
4. Clean-up mtd5
*As a bonus there is an extra 2 mtd5 commands to run _when on firmware 384.20308_.
That is it! 4 achievements to accomplish, then you can install updated Firmware.

Between these achievements are preparations to be done. That is why the guide has 24+ steps in it.
Above is Advice with some links for downloads, below are Guide Tips and notes for tough Steps of the guide.
In this "Community Wiki" is talk about the 'Steps' of the Guide(s) to help you do these achievements.

It is _important_ you follow the guide and the steps correctly. The first achievement is the toughest part of the entire guide. Pay attention closely. If you are stuck on a Step, read the Community Wiki.
If things get bad for you, just walk away don't skip any 'Steps', don't decide to go out of the steps. Just ask your questions and people will help you.

----

*The Lazymocha Guide steps discussed below*.

*Guide Tips*:

_Step 1, 2, 3_
Download files from Step 1, and Step 3, but also download firmware 3.0.0.4.384.20308.


_*NOTE*: If you already converted to an RT-AC68U in the past, and you want the new version of RT-AC68U with AiMesh _(you want to update it),  you don't have to use your _origional_cfe.bin_.
Just skip Steps 4+ and go to _Step 11_, continue from there. (You will need Step 1,2,3 and 384.20308 firmware from above)

*Disconnect from the internet now*

_Step 4_
Set static IP for PC. See photo on the left, bottom of this page  HERE
Make sure your PC/Laptop WiFi is off. You should be disconnected from the internet.
Connect this NEW router to the PC. (1 of the 4 yellow ports) Do not connect into the blue port.
Work offline until Step 15. Remember there are preparations steps for each achievement, so pay attention.

Lets now try to manually install firmware 376.1703 from logging into the router.. in your browser, type in 192.168.29.1
Username: Admin
Password: Password
Find the firmware version top of the page and click on it.. Find the downloaded firmware from Step 3 above, (make sure it is unzipped).. and manually install it to the router.
_You might get lucky and it installs.. it depends on what version firmware your router came with. IF it does, move to Step 8.. if not, continue below_

_Step 6 & 7_
Mini-CFE webpage
If you are having problems accessing the mini-CFE webserver see if this works:

Power off the router using the power button
Set your PC's IP as explained in Step 4
Navigate to 192.168.29.1 using your browser -- the browser continue to try and access the page until it is available
Press and hold the reset button while powering-on the router
When the mini-CFE webpage appears on the browser, release the reset button
As long as the browser status is still spinning -- looking for a webpage. If it stops refresh the page -- the mini CFE web page will load.
Some have said to keep holding the reset button down for 10 seconds after you start to load the firmware.
So, browser searching status spinning for 192.168.29.1- holding reset, power on router - if browser spins, the mini-CFE opens and you click firmware - keep holding reset for 10 seconds while firmware uploads.. let go reset.
Don't waste any time finding that firmware to load to mini-CFE as that web browser must be searching trying to connect to 192.168.29.1. If browser gives up searching (stops spinning) you have to click refresh.. it can stop the process. That is why ping is mentioned on some guides.
It helps to tape on a 'zip tie end' on top of the reset button so it's easy to press, you have a few things to do at once during this one step.

If this doesn't work,
Try Google Chrome _incognito mode_.
Some mention to turn on _AP mode_ in the router then try.



_*If accessing the mini-CFE webserver doesn't work at all for you*_...
You are experiencing the effects of a locked firmware...
You have to change Guides.

[/I] " Directions for rolling back to AC68 after AC1900 rollback: " Direct Google Docs Link. We call this the _Google Doc. Guide_. You can download it here

What is wrong with the T-Mobile 3199 firmware
The Cellspots are _USUALLY_ now shipped out with firmware 3199, that makes it harder for you to downgrade that firmware. Sometimes you get lucky with the above steps, sometimes you don't.
This is also caused if you have a converted a Cellspot -TM-AC1900 to RT-AC68U, that did _not_ do the MTD5 commands, and _attempted to do a firmware update past 3.0.0.4.384.20308_.

Why is my converted Cellspot rolled back to 3199
Those that changed a Cellspot to RT-AC68U in the past might experience this because the ASUS Firmware 3.0.0.4.384.20624 and newer is a 'smart firmware' that identifies converted Cellspots and revert them back to a T-Mobile Cellspots with T-Mobile firmware- 3199. (You could say ASUS put in a virus/trojan to sniff out Cellspots)

To stop this from happening, you must complete the guide and _do the MTD5 commands to make your router immune_ to this 'ASUS type smart firmware'.
IF you don't do these MTD5 commands, the safest highest version of firmware you can use of ASUS's is 384.20308.
The first MTD5 commands erases T-Mobile certificates and solves this issue.
The last 2 MTD5 commands fills in that missing area to the regular size of the normal RT-AC68U.

IF you need to use this _Google Doc. Guide_,I recommend using the (No CFE USB Instructions). IF you still have your old 'original_cfe.bin' from converting THIS router in the past (not one from another router), then you can use the (USB Instructions).

*IF you had success on Step 7* above, continue with the Lazymocha's Guide under the Google Doc Guide chat _- Steps 1 - 5_ below.

-----
- *For those that could not get past Step 7 above, we now talk about The Google Doc. Guide.* Download here

_Changing Guides to The Google Doc. Guide, (NO CFE USB Instructions)_

*Google Doc. Guide discussion now:*
The router must be connected to the internet for this to work

_Step 1_ You need a formatted (completely empty) USB thumbdrive. You need to right click - rename it to: _USB_
_Step 2_ When doing step 2, you need to get the firmware file: _TM-AC1900_3.0.0.4_376_1703-g0ffdbba.trx_ and rename it to: _firmware1703.trx_
Copy the firmware file to your thumbdrive called: _USB_
The file you need can be found in _Step 3_ on the Lazymocha Guide (Which you should already have)
_Step 3_ This explains how to use the Google Doc. Guide.. the commands.To help you, there are some photos I found to show you how and where you put the commands when using this Direct Google Docs Link.   (Thank you Sploit).
The photos can be seen at the _bottom of this post_.
_Step 4_ Plug in the thumbdrive to the routers USB 2.0 port and look in the Router page for USB thumbdrive.. check it is showing 'USB' for a name.
_Step 5_ Run the commands as shown in the pictures. When it says 'wait before doing the next command'. Wait.
- Google Doc. Guide is complete. Make sure you did your 'reset NVRAM' which is _Step 20 of Lazymocha Guide_.
Start at Step 9 over on there guide.

END of Google Doc. Guide discussion
----

........*Lazymocha's Guide discussion and Steps continued below*.

_Step 8_
After flashing "TM-AC1900_3.0.0.4_376_1703-g0ffdbba.trx" and rebooting, the *NVRAM *must* be reset* (Step 20).
*NOTE*: IF holding WPS seems to not work, try holding WPS for 20 seconds instead of waiting for the power led to flash.

Another way is the command: nvram erase

_Step 11_
Open Putty and WinSCP. In WinSCP select _SCP_ as file protocol, in Putty select _SSH_ - See Putty SSH photo, bottom of this page HERE
After you connect to the router in Putty, another window opens (if asked, click yes yes yes). It will ask for the user name and password of the router. Username will be visible, password wont. Hit enter after each.

_Step 12_

In putty type:
cat /dev/mtd0 > original_cfe.bin

_Step 13_
In WinSCP refresh the window on the right side and note that _original_cfe.bin_ is present

_Step 14_
Copy _original_cfe.bin_ to a local drive (to keep for future use-always keep this)

_Step 15_
You must go on the internet now to upload your original_cfe.bin HERE
Chose 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh
When getting the CFE downloaded from the website, don't forget to rename the downloaded CFE to:
_new_cfe.bin_
Get back off the internet when you are finished doing Step 15.

_Steps 16_
"Upload"  Copy and paste the _new_cfe.bin_ and _mtd-write_ and _FW_RT_AC68U_30043763626.trx_ into WinSCP,  next to your original_cfe.bin. All 4 files should be in there.

_Steps 17-19_:
Install _new_cfe.bin_ and _mtd-write_ and _FW_RT_AC68U_30043763626.trx_ from WinSCP using commands:

The *green text* should appear in Putty after issuing the three commands.

```
/tmp/home/root# chmod u+x mtd-write
/tmp/home/root# ./mtd-write new_cfe.bin boot
/tmp/home/root# mtd-write2 FW_RT_AC68U_30043763626.trx linux
[B][COLOR=green]linux: CRC OK[/COLOR][/B]
/tmp/home/root#
```
_Step 20 clear NVRAM_: After the CRC OK green text, clear NVRAM

Perform NVRAM Reset.
a. Power off router
b. Wait 10 seconds
c. Press and hold WPS button
d. Power up the router and continue to hold WPS button for *20 seconds* - power LED starts blinking very quickly - keep holding for that 20 seconds.
e. Release WPS button and wait for router to fully boot ~ 5 mins
_If the Model number remains TM-AC1900_: After doing Step 20, and you still don't see "RT-AC68U", this was due to a mistake in Steps 16 -19.
Check the spelling of the code and re-naming of the CFE:
_origional_cfe.bin_ to the CFE generator (choosing _1.0.2.0 US AiMesh_), _correctly_ re-naming the received CFE "_new_1.0.2.0_am.bin_"
to
_new_cfe.bin_
Make sure all those 3 files _new_cfe.bin_ and _mtd-write_ and _FW_RT_AC68U_30043763626.trx_ are in WinSCP next to original_cfe.bin.
(If doing Steps 17-19 again, make sure you then do Step 20) You should now see "RT-AC68U"
*IF *it still isn't clearing NVRAM, in Putty type this command:

```
nvram erase
```


_Step 23 Wiping T-Mobile certificates from the MTD5 partition_
(this is entered in Putty after enabling SSH on the router)

These instructions originally existed on SNB before that forum thread was shut down. Credit to XVortex and rdallen. After you've performed these steps, you can flash above Firmware version 3.0.0.4.384.20308 and newer using the GUI.


```
# Backup MTD5 (dd produces identical bin)
cat /dev/mtd5 > /jffs/mtd5_backup.bin

# Copy mtd5_backup.bin from router using scp
# From host: scp admin@192.168.1.1:/jffs/mtd5_backup.bin ./

# Mount MTD5
mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs

# Copy mtd5 files from router using scp
# From host: scp admin@192.168.1.1:/tmp/asus_jffs/* ./

# Wipe mtd5 files and reboot
rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/*
sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs
rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U
nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot
```
Those 7 MTD5 commands look like this:
If following the Lazymocha's Guide, you will be on Firmware version 3004.376.3626 during this step Step 23.
(Remember, the first command below, is only if you want a backup)  cat /dev/mtd5 > /jffs/mtd5_backup.bin


```
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# cat /dev/mtd5 > /jffs/mtd5_backup.bin
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/*
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot
```
The last 2 MTD5 commands:
In order to do the _last 2 MTD5 commands_ you must be on Firmware 384.xxxxx  or higher. 3.0.0.4.384.20308 (preferred because it is just before the virus) or the command will _not_ be effective.
_Remember, every time you update firmware, reset NVRAM Step 20. Enable SSH, then do the last 2 commands below_.

Writing all FFs to the mtd5, the "Erasing" text should appear in Putty after issuing the two commands.

```
/tmp/home/root# ln -s /sbin/rc mtd-erase
/tmp/home/root# ./mtd-erase -d asus
Erasing 0x0 - 0x1ffff
Erasing 0x20000 - 0x3ffff
Erasing 0x40000 - 0x5ffff
Erasing 0x60000 - 0x7ffff
Erasing 0x80000 - 0x9ffff
Erasing 0xa0000 - 0xbffff
Erasing 0xc0000 - 0xdffff
Erasing 0xeffff - 0xfffff
Erasing 0x100000 - 0x11ffff
Erasing 0x120000 - 0x13ffff
"asus" successfully erased.
/tmp/home/root#
```
You may now upgrade to the latest ASUS firmware (I _suggest_ every firmware install be manually uploaded, and off the internet.)
ASUS RT-AC68U firmware downloads
Merlin found HERE
Don't forget to reset NVRAM after firmware installs.
Put the _new_cfe.bin_ and _original_cfe.bin_ and _firmwares _in the folder 'router' and save for future work in case you need them.


-------------------------------------*Well, a big congratulations are in order!! You now have an RT-AC68U*------------------------------------------------
(guide updated 1/31/19)

-----
_A guide on the Internet connectivity during the process of the Lazymocha's Guide_.
This tells you when to connect/disconnect the PC from the Internet and old router to new router.

Assuming you are using a single PC to do the flashing:

You are connected to the Internet via your old router in Steps 1-3.
Then you disconnect from old router, "_Set static IP for PC_" (as in Step 4) connect to the new router in Steps 4-14 (no Internet).
Now you disconnect from new router, "_Reset PC IP back to default_" (as in Step 21), reconnect to your old router to get on the Internet, and do Step 15.
Then you disconnect from old router, "_Set static IP for PC_" (as in Step 4) connect to the new router for Steps 16-20 (no Internet). From now on, your PC can stay connected to the new router.
Step 21 "_Reset PC IP back to default_" Continue with Step 22-23 (no Internet).
In Step 24, you can connect the new router to your Internet modem. After a normal configuration, your PC should connect to the Internet now via the new router.
Flash your desired/updated/newest firmware to the router via a manual upload on the router's Firmware Update screen. Then do Step 20 again.
Assuming you are using 2 PC's to do the flashing, and the above is complicated:

If you are using 2 PC's follow Lazymocha's Guide. Use the separate PC to get step 1 and 3 downloads onto a thumbdrive, and transfer it to the (off Internet PC working on the new router).
On step 14, thumbdrive the _origional_cfe.bin_ from the offline PC - to the online PC, do Step 15, rename the CFE and transfer the _new_cfe.bin_ to the (offline PC) again via thumbdrive.
Finish the work. Once you are past Step 23, you can go on the internet with the new router.
-----
_Having Trouble Getting a AiMesh Node to connect to your main AiMesh router?_ (confirmed working on firmware 3.0.0.4.384.32799) then follow this tutorial from vboyz103 (Click me to go to his original post or read below)

_Having issue with intermittent wireless connection running latest firmware (3.0.0.4.384_45149)?_

Try this.
In Wifi Professional for 2.4Ghz & 5Ghz:
Disable Roaming Assistance; Airtime fairness; and both types of Beamforming (click Apply for each band).
If you see improvement, enable Roaming Assistance but lower the threshold to about -75. This needs to be fine tuned for each environment and band.
You might also play with Bluetooth coexistence. BTW, do you have USB3 devices connected? If so, set USB3 to USB2 mode. It can interfere with 2.4GHz.
If anything makes an improvement, you might try enabling other settings to narrow-down exactly which is the problem.
~ST1NGY

Please note:
*Before commenting below in the comment section*... make sure your line signal is good with the Modem.
Make sure you don't have drop outs, signal loss, T3 or T4 timeouts. Look in your Modem logs and check signal strength. Call your ISP for any issues.
Please, trouble shoot this first, and make sure you did all the steps on this Guide...before commenting below.
-----
_If you feel the need to change clock speeds_
(_Not necessary for conversion from cellspot to RT-AC68U_)

After completing the above steps to convert your router to RT-AC68U using CFE 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh, you may notice the CFE defaults to clkfreq=800,666 and will revert to default after reboot if overclocked.
To make the overclock stick, follow these steps from the whirlpool forum:

To manually set the clkfreq the following SSH commands can be used which allow the clkfreq to survive a device reboot:

nvram set asuscfeclkfreq=1000,800 && nvram set asuscfecommit=1
nvram set clkfreq=1000,800
nvram commit && reboot

People have reported using the following clock speeds: 800,666, 1000/666, 1000/800, 1200/800, or 1400/800

-----
_If you want to check temps_

Enable Telnet in router.
Putty telnet. Click the picture bottom of. this post
CPU temperature, (Code from 'RMerlin'):

```
cat /proc/dmu/temperature
```
For the radio temperature, it's more complicated.

```
wl -i eth1 phy_tempsense
wl -i eth2 phy_tempsense
```
The result of the radio temperature must be divided by two, then add 20 to the result.

-----
_To check if your on CFE 1.0.2.0 or CFE 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh_
As you notice, doing this Code (found from years ago):

```
nvram get bl_version
```
It just says 1.0.2.0 not anything about AiMesh.

To check Version verification, Putty Telnet into Router. Click the picture bottom of. this post
(Code and quote from 'st1ngy')

```
strings /dev/mtd0 | grep odmpid
```
"If it returns "odmpid=RT-AC68U" odds are high you have installed the correct one(1.0.2.0 US AiMesh).
If is says "odmpid=ASUS", that's the non-AiMesh one."

-----
_How do I double check the MTD5 signature_
Do you think you didn't do the MTD5 commands correctly
Lazymocha's Guide doesn't explain to do the _last two_ MTD5 commands on firmware 384.xxxxx (preferably 384.20308).
If you didn't read correctly about the MTD5 command step above, you might not have had the last 2 MTD5 commands effectively done.

To check this, once again, putty in and do the following command:

```
strings /dev/mtd5
```
A "real" RT-AC68U has absolutely nothing in /dev/mtd5 except it is filled with 0xff. You should see no result for the command output.(seen in green)

```
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# strings /dev/mtd5
[COLOR=green]admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# [/COLOR]
```
If you do see some misc strings, there's something in mtd5 and you should execute the commands to wipe it when on firmware Version *384*.xxxxx

```
/tmp/home/root# ln -s /sbin/rc mtd-erase
/tmp/home/root# ./mtd-erase -d asus
```
-----

Some discussion has moved to this thread on whirlpool and here.

A thanks to various people creating that information to the steps of the 'Lazymocha's Guide' which ironically goes back partially to Slickdeals , snbforums, whirlpool.

I came here because....

A person (monkey.....) over on another thread "cellspot" over on Slickdeals mentioned yesterday:

"_Sorry to bring up an old post but I cannot for the life of me find a way past 384.5 merlin. I haven't updated the firmware in a while and when i tried the newest 384.10 i keep getting stuck on 384.5... cannot downgrade or upgrade firmware now... How did you update your merlin firmware?_ "

*(assuming you own the router....)*


*'red-flag' #1*
T-Mobile certificates:
- triggered by 'smart firmware'...

ASUS firmware 384.20308 was the last safe firmware before the introduction of ASUS 'smart firmware'.
ASUS firmware 384.20624 and above hunt for t-mobile certificates and anything 'out of the ordinary' that is not a RT-AC68U.
Merlin is made off of Asus firmware.

-quote from st1ngy:
"Merlin 384.5 and above uses the same TM-unfriendly closed-source binaries as ASUS 384.20624 (and above). The difference is that Merlin doesn't have a rollback "feature". However, instead it just appears to go through the install but silently fails - leaving you where you started."

So, 'monkey....' did not remove the t-mo certificates doing the *first 6 MTD5 commands* as shown in post #5. Monkey... got lucky he did not try to upgrade ASUS firmware to newer ASUS firmware or he would have been a Cellspot again because ASUS has the rollback feature!


jsfitz54 said:


> After reading some current and old posts I decided to try the section that said YOU MUST UPDATE THE *MD5 *Partition*.*


(*Take note OP, *it is* MTD5 not *MD5) respectively speaking!

```
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/*
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot
```
Since this was not done, monkey....'s router was not upgrading, it was _trying_ to trigger a roll back to a Cellspot.


*Note: there are 2 more MTD5 commands* that fill in the gap of the now missing space in the CFE (the same as a regular RT-AC68U CFE)

BUT, these last two commands need to be done on firmware 384. I noticed people talking about Lazymocha's guide (which is an excellent guide) but does not mention the fact the last 2 MTD5 commands must be on firmware 384.xxxxx in order for them to work.
Lazymocha's Guide tells you to do MTD5 commands after you have installed firmware version *376.3626* . The first 7 seven MTD5 commands  are done on 376.3626 (the first command over there is a 'back up' command and not part of the commands listed in comment #5 above).
This is discussed over on Slickdeals, "Community Wiki" it is noted to do this on the last safe firmware 384.20308 (for safe measure)..but has been reported to work on over that version. ( but not sure if the current ASUS Firmware Version 3.0.0.4.384.45708  released 2019/03/29 is safe to do the last 2 commands on) .. a link for the 384.20308 can be found over on Slickdeals searching for 'cellspot'. (you'll find it). This version has been removed from ASUS firmware list .. any none 'smart firmware' has been removed from ASUS website. .. but you can find it.

```
/tmp/home/root# ln -s /sbin/rc mtd-erase
/tmp/home/root# ./mtd-erase -d asus
```


*'red-flag' #2*
CFE

st1ngy wrote: "
while it is recommended to update the CFE to 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh, it isn't required at this time for Merlin firmware. The danger is that converted TM routers running the old 1.0.2.0 are carrying a big red-flag that could be used in future ASUS binaries to attack the router. The best way to look like a "real" 68U is to be running the same CFE."
The current RT-AC68*U* uses_ 1.0.2.0.US AiMesh_.
CFE 1.0.2.5 (which converts to 1.0.2.9) is for RT-AC68*P* (a different model with different radio's).
People used this firmware to Overclock there router in the past, but now it has been reported to cause issues with these newer firmware versions.

Just a note, CFE Editor: as stated in *Lazymocha's Guide*, there is a *website that converts the CFE* for you.
Don't chose a different TX Power in the CFE webpage. The FCC has put restrictions on adjusting TX power.. so keep it in the normal or that will be another 'red-flag'.

Remember, every time you upgrade firmware... you should
1) upgrade manually off the internet
2) clear NVRAM (this will erase any custom settings, wifi password/ssid and router admin/password.. all back to factory)
Doing NVRAM Reset will make sure the old firmware will not be mixed in with the new firmware that _CAN_ cause issues if not done.

Perform NVRAM Reset.
a. Power off router
b. Wait 10 seconds
c. Press and hold WPS button
d. Power up the router and continue to hold WPS button for *20 seconds* - power LED starts blinking very quickly - keep holding for that 20 seconds.
e. Release WPS button and wait for router to fully boot ~ 5 mins
So to be on the safe side, 2 precautions... the last 2 MTD5 Commands, and the proper CFE choice.


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hawbgobblin said:


> A person (monkey.....) over on another thread "cellspot" over on Slickdeals mentioned yesterday:
> 
> "_Sorry to bring up an old post but I cannot for the life of me find a way past 384.5 merlin. I haven't updated the firmware in a while and when i tried the newest 384.10 i keep getting stuck on 384.5... cannot downgrade or upgrade firmware now... How did you update your merlin firmware?_ "
> 
> ...



In short you are trying to tell me that I must Followed posts #5 and #13 in order to move past version 384.5 and be able to update it like via the user interface?

You are assuming that when I first did my update I did not remove T-Mobile certificates?

I think in future I'll stick with pure asus routers and not some hacked crippled T-mobile BS.


----------



## Deleted member 186655 (Apr 2, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> In short you are trying to tell me ....



Are you "monkey..." from Slickdeals?


RAJOD1 said:


> I'll stick with pure asus routers .


Look inside the top left vent on the back (use a flashlight).. what do you see printed on the motherboard of that 





RAJOD1 said:


> crippled T-mobile BS.


?


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 2, 2019)

Hawbgobblin said:


> Are you "monkey..." from Slickdeals?
> 
> Look inside the top left vent on the back (use a flashlight).. what do you see printed on the motherboard of that
> ?


Well the fact that Merlin is staying away from T-mobile is telling.     I never had to jump through such hoops to get any other asus router going.

The Tmobile 1900s are just a good bang for the buck but requires quite a bit of time updating them.    I like EZ so in the future will buy asus routers without built in firmware which prevents easy updates via the web interface.   In a nutshell no more Tmobile stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 186655 (Apr 2, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> Well the fact that Merlin is staying away from T-mobile is telling.     I never had to jump through such hoops to get any other asus router going.
> 
> The Tmobile 1900s are just a good bang for the buck but requires quite a bit of time updating them.    I like EZ so in the future will buy asus routers without built in firmware which prevents easy updates via the web interface.   In a nutshell no more Tmobile stuff.


I don't understand, why are you even replying to a thread "
*Asuswrt-Merlin on converted TM-AC1900 : Problems, upgrade path to 384.6*
"

You didn't do anything I said.
You didn't answer my question.
Honestly, your just tr*lling.


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 2, 2019)

I own a Tmobile 1900 router that I was able to upgrade to Merlin 384.5 but not past that.    This thread had information on how people were able to move past that version.    I was seeing what they had to do.    I never said what I did to get it there so not sure how you know what I did or did not do.

Maybe this is not the correct thread for that.



Hawbgobblin said:


> Are you "monkey..." from Slickdeals?
> 
> Look inside the top left vent on the back (use a flashlight).. what do you see printed on the motherboard of that
> ?


Oh you were serious?

- Monkey?   No I am not who ever that is.
- Vent - can see nothing legible only that its a turquis motherboard
- ? - That was about Merlin talking about the firmware that asus put in for Tmobile

It seems to work ok with 384.5  I would like to get to a version that I could just update via the flash menu and not do all this putty stuff every time a new version comes up.



maxmalta said:


> The post #13 worked great with my TM-AC1900 (AC68U) upgrade from 384.5 Merlin to new 384.7 version. Thanks.
> Below the Tutorial:
> 
> Upgrade Asus AC-68U (real TM-AC1900) from 384.5 to newest version:
> ...



*A huge thanks to* *you, asfffsdf13rfa and jsfitz54.*

My T-mobile was stuck on 384.5 I could not flash to 384.72 after trying it would just revert to 384.5.

I followed your updated steps from putty and was able to flash to 384.72 and without a manual reboot I flashed to 384.10_0 (the latest as of April 1 2019)

I was connected to the internet during this and did not even lose my configuration settings.

It all seems to be working fine.   I did a speed test to make sure my speeds were decent.




Something was not quite right with 384.5 the traffic analyzer did not work correctly and if I turned off NAT acceleration to get it to work my internet speeds dropped to under 100Mbit (from 300Mbit).   Now It works and I have my speed.     Also the interface seems to respond much faster.   Very happy with the update.

Thanks again!



jsfitz54 said:


> CFE (bootloader) used? anything other than 1.0.2.0 may cause issues.


I have CFE 1.0.2.9 and did not have any issues.  FWIW.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 2, 2019)

Here is an additional reference guide:  https://slickdeals.net/f/10958175-t...flashing-tips-general-help?page=2#commentsBox


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 2, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Here is an additional reference guide:  https://slickdeals.net/f/10958175-t...flashing-tips-general-help?page=2#commentsBox



Thanks, I think I followed a similar guide getting it from Tmobile to 384.5.   It took quite a few reboots updates, making CFE file using a webpage etc.   Felt like I was flying by the seat of my pants as I'd never done it before.   

The wifi still is not as good as my comcast router.  I get 300Mbit/sec on comcast wifi 5Ghz but only 120ish on the asus 5Ghz.   Good enough but not sure why its slower.   I set the band to 20Mhz which helped a little.


----------



## Deleted member 186655 (Apr 2, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Here is an additional reference guide:  https://slickdeals.net/f/10958175-t...flashing-tips-general-help?page=2#commentsBox


Thank you  That quote is pieces from the newer Slickdeals Cellspot "Community Wiki" (A combination of sources from various users,including myself) which I posted.
I am User17347427 a Mod changed my name from Hawbgobblin.




RAJOD1 said:


> *I own a Tmobile 1900 router that I was able to upgrade to Merlin 384.5* but not past that.    This thread had information on how people were able to move past that version.    I was seeing what they had to do.    *I never said what I did to get it there so not sure how you know what I did or did not do*.


If you were able to get Merlin on the Tmobile, you did the 'guide' to change a Cellspot to RT-AC68U.
During the steps of the 'conversion', you knew how to use SSH/Telnet and Putty.
That is why I didn't mention how to use Putty in post #40.
Sorry I didn't.

Knowing what you did, and what you didn't, is simple.
I deal with these issues daily over on the Slickdeals site. It is all related to (The _UPDATED_ Guide) of the 'new procedure' to the conversion (which you did not know because you couldn't get past a certain version of Merlin ...hence this thread).



RAJOD1 said:


> Oh you were serious?


YES



RAJOD1 said:


> - Monkey?   No I am not who ever that is.


"_A person (monkey.....) over on another thread "cellspot" over on Slickdeals mentioned yesterday_:" His full name is "monkey*ss408" ( note ' * ' ) That is why I didn't type it in full.. and referred to him as "monkey...."



RAJOD1 said:


> - Vent - can see nothing legible only that its a turquoise motherboard


Is related to your comment:



RAJOD1 said:


> I think in future I'll stick with pure asus routers and not some hacked crippled T-mobile BS.


_/whispers_ the motherboard says "*RT-AC68U*"
/wink*

Ironically:


RAJOD1 said:


> It all seems to be working fine.   I did a speed test to make sure my speeds were decent.


(298 down/24 up)
Not bad for a "hacked crippled T-Mobile BS"



RAJOD1 said:


> I have CFE 1.0.2.9 and did not have any issues.


By the way, why are you using a CFE for an RT-AC68P (1.0.2.5 -> 1.0.2.9 ) in an RT-AC68U motherboard/router?
I remember some folks mentioning they NEEDED to install 1.0.2.5 CFE to get Merlin to work... But I never believed that.. it was just a way to overclock the router if I remember correctly. There are other ways to overclock the router and use the 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh CFE, just by putting commands in Putty.
People don't mention any issue on Merlin with CFE 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh.

st1ngy wrote:
"while it is recommended to update the CFE to 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh, it isn't required at this time for Merlin firmware. The danger is that converted TM routers running the old 1.0.2.0 are carrying a big red-flag that could be used in future ASUS binaries to attack the router. The best way to look like a "real" 68U is to be running the same CFE."

BUT People _have_ mentioned issues using 68P CFE in a 68U.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 2, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> Thanks, I think I followed a similar guide getting it from Tmobile to 384.5.   It took quite a few reboots updates, making CFE file using a webpage etc.   Felt like I was flying by the seat of my pants as I'd never done it before.
> 
> The wifi still is not as good as my comcast router.  I get 300Mbit/sec on comcast wifi 5Ghz but only 120ish on the asus 5Ghz.   Good enough but not sure why its slower.   I set the band to 20Mhz which helped a little.



Have you done the nvram reset and reprogrammed from scratch...(no saved settings of any kind)?


----------



## Deleted member 186655 (Apr 2, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Today I found out there is a second VARIANT Model TM-1900*P*. (that maybe harder to circumvent)
> https://www.snbforums.com/threads/rt-ac68u-rt-ac68p-rt-ac1900-rt-ac1900p.35759/
> 
> Tim is doing an about face by removing all the history.  It's one thing to stop going forward due to a change with ASUS.
> ...



There is 1 TM-1900 in that list.
The other "1900's" were RT's not TM's.
One was a white box from Walmart (which I bought)... and it was a blem (not the correct 'fatter' antennas as seen on the box/regular RT-AC68U thin ones instead)
Other was a BestBuy version only.
Other "U" I have no idea...Amazon maybe 

As you notice, the radio chips are a different number on these in that list. For example, the 'white box' Walmart one (at the time of the FCC crackdown vs ASUS) was not able to do 3rd party firmware installs. *Notice it doesn't even list a chip number.


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 3, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Have you done the nvram reset and reprogrammed from scratch...(no saved settings of any kind)?


I went to Administration - Restore/Save/Upload Setting  and did a restore with the box checked to init all settings and clear data log.   When it came up with was like a new router no settings.

Everything works just the wifi is not as fast as my infinity router by about a factor of 2x.   300Mbit vs 120Mbit or so.   Maybe its all it can do on wifi not sure.   Its good enough.



Hawbgobblin said:


> By the way, why are you using a CFE for an RT-AC68P (1.0.2.5 -> 1.0.2.9 ) in an RT-AC68U motherboard/router?
> I remember some folks mentioning they NEEDED to install 1.0.2.5 CFE to get Merlin to work... But I never believed that.. it was just a way to overclock the router if I remember correctly. There are other ways to overclock the router and use the 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh CFE, just by putting commands in Putty.
> People don't mention any issue on Merlin with CFE 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh.
> 
> ...



I had no clue what I had, I bought it off Amazon like a year ago.   I found a guide that had a step by step.    I barely remember doing all the steps but I think mine ended up being a 68P because of its cpu was a dual core 1000Mhz and the 68U is a 800 Mhz dual core otherwise they are pretty much the same router.  RT-AC68P: Also known as RT-AC68U V2, since it is a bug fix version of AC68U, with the CPU changed to ARM dual core BCM4709 @ 1GHz. 

Its a bit hazy on that but I think that is why. 

I found this note in my docs folder.   Took my 5 firmwares to get it to 384.4.2.
============================================================================
Stock Tmobile firmware does not have SSH so have to down grade it to one that does.

Tmobile to old Tmobile firmware but cant use web update tool have to put it in recovery mode
and use a CFE web interface.   Not sure why.

Tmobile original:
to
recover console to older Tmobile firmware that has SSH
to
using putty and winscp to log onto router
copy its cfe.bin file and upload it to a web site that somehow creates a new one and you download it.
*But I did not really know my true model till my flash got a error.  Turns out I have a newer one
68P which has upgraded hardware.  and 2x size of bin file.*

Then copy new bin, mtd-write program, and a real AC68 firmware.
Do some linux commands to get the new bin file to boot
and you get firmware number 4 on the router.
Not done.
5th firmware and last is the Merlin.

Took like an hour.

TM-AC1900 3.0.0.4.376_3199
TM-AC1900_3.0.0.4_376_1703-g0ffdbba.trx
RT-AC68u  FW_RT_AC68U_30043763626
RT-AC68p  3.0.0.4.376_3626
Merlin 384.4.2


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 3, 2019)

@RAJOD1 : To answer your very first question of getting beyond Merlin 384.5, *yes,* you have to follow the guides here.

*BUT *please see if your CFE 1.0.2.*9* has this problem:  "It has been reported that if you use 1.0.2.*5* CFE for a *68P* (which I just read converts to 1.0.2.9) it pegs CPU1 at 100%."  *Confirm your CPU usage in GUI home screen. *Look at CPU #1 and #2 bar graph.

If you have this problem you will need to change / downgrade the CFE to 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh.  (This is the only way forward.)

This means you need to start over with the HEX editor portion of the various guides. But you should be able to go straight to Merlin 384.10 without additional steps to increase the JFFS partition to 64MB.

I hope this helps.


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 3, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> @RAJOD1 : To answer your very first question of getting beyond Merlin 384.5, *yes,* you have to follow the guides here.
> 
> *BUT *please see if your CFE 1.0.2.9 has this problem:  "It has been reported that if you use 1.0.2.5 CFE for a 68P (which I just read converts to 1.0.2.9) it pegs CPU1 at 100%."  *Confirm your CPU usage in GUI home screen. *Look at CPU #1 and #2 bar graph.
> 
> ...


Maybe you missed my post but I gave you a big thanks because with the information here I was finally able to move past merlin 384.5 to the latest version.   
My cpus are not pegged.









I purchased it off of Amazon for $60.00 last spring.   _T-Mobile T-Mobile (AC-1900) By ASUS Wireless-AC1900 Dual-Band Gigabit Router, AiProtection with Trend Micro for Complete Network Security (Certified Refurbished)_ .  I guess its hit or miss as to which one you get.  Some are 68U others are 68P.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 3, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> Maybe you missed my post but I gave you a big thanks because with the information here I was finally able to move past merlin 384.5 to the latest version.
> My cpus are not pegged.



Thanks for the screenshots.



RAJOD1 said:


> Thanks, I think I followed a similar guide getting it from Tmobile to 384.5.   It took quite a few reboots updates, making CFE file using a webpage etc.   Felt like I was flying by the seat of my pants as I'd never done it before.
> 
> The wifi still is not as good as my comcast router.  *I get 300Mbit/sec on comcast wifi 5Ghz but only 120ish on the asus 5Ghz.   Good enough but not sure why its slower.   I set the band to 20Mhz which helped a little.*



*Set 5G band:*




*Professional Tab:*


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 3, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Thanks for the screenshots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I just tried those settings but the speed dropped to 70Mbit.   The 20MHz bandwidth setting brings to around 125Mbit.    Might be some other combo that does better I'm happy its working its not a wifi speed demon but not terrible either.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 3, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> Thanks I just tried those settings but the speed dropped to 70Mbit.   The 20MHz bandwidth setting brings to around 125Mbit.    Might be some other combo that does better I'm happy its working its not a wifi speed demon but not terrible either.



Not sure why you have slow speed.

*The other thought is to REFLASH Merlin 384.10 from the GUI for a second time.*

*2.4G Band:*





*Professional Tab:*


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 3, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Not sure why you have slow speed.
> 
> *The other thought is to REFLASH Merlin 384.10 from the GUI for a second time.*
> 
> ...


I did reset and then reflashed to latest but no change in wifi speeds.   I looked at other posts on the 68u and P and did not see many getting much over 120Mbit on wifi.
I did not see anyone any faster than what I am getting.   I do get 300+Mbit on wired so its somethign in the wifi holding it back.

What are you getting?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 3, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> What are you getting?



I don't have your speed plan: ARRIS CM820 Modem




*Are any adapters holding you back?*


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 3, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> I don't have your speed plan: ARRIS CM820 Modem
> View attachment 120165
> 
> *Are any adapters holding you back?*


Not sure what you mean by adapters holding me back.    It could be the new merlin for all I know I've not tested all the versions between 384.5_0 and 384.10_0  maybe one of those might do better.


----------



## theothernguyen (Apr 3, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> @RAJOD1 : To answer your very first question of getting beyond Merlin 384.5, *yes,* you have to follow the guides here.
> 
> *BUT *please see if your CFE 1.0.2.*9* has this problem:  "It has been reported that if you use 1.0.2.*5* CFE for a *68P* (which I just read converts to 1.0.2.9) it pegs CPU1 at 100%."  *Confirm your CPU usage in GUI home screen. *Look at CPU #1 and #2 bar graph.
> 
> ...



Hmmm I just noticed this behavior on my TM --> AC68U 384.9 Merlin, CPU1 is showing 100% whereas CPU2 is doing its normal thing, however the Tools/Sysinfo is showing

*CPU Frequency* 800 MHz
*CPU Load Average (1, 5, 15 mins)* 5.20, 5.19, 5.16 

Is there a way to confirm if my TM-AC1900 is indeed a rebranded 68*P* as opposed to the 68*U*? I don't think I used the 1.0.2.5 CFE at all, if I had used the 1.0.2.5 CFE, the CPU frequency should show up as 1000 MHz in theory, right?

Thanks


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 3, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> Not sure what you mean by adapters holding me back. It could be the new merlin for all I know I've not tested all the versions between 384.5_0 and 384.10_0 maybe one of those might do better.



Are the wireless "nics" setup properly and what speeds are they rated for.  Example:  I have a TPLink 1900 adapter:



You could try *Merlin 384.8_2*. but I don't think that's it.  I am uncertain that the CFE bootloader is not the problem.

I recently had to do an emergency restoration for the 384.10 and reset my jffs scripts. I lost the ability to get internet, had to start from scratch.

RT-AC68U // USB3 port EXT4 Journaled 2GB swap on Samsung 64GB FIT Plus
Running RMerlin 384.10
AMTM: v1.9 // Diversion: v4.0.8 // Stubby: v1.1.1 // Skynet: v6.8.4
Pixelserv-tls: v2.2.1 //Entware // ntpMerlin v1.2.0



theothernguyen said:


> Hmmm I just noticed this behavior on my TM --> AC68U 384.9 Merlin, CPU1 is showing 100% whereas CPU2 is doing its normal thing, however the Tools/Sysinfo is showing
> 
> *CPU Frequency* 800 MHz
> *CPU Load Average (1, 5, 15 mins)* 5.20, 5.19, 5.16
> ...



CPU #1 pegged at 100%: That is due to not having downgraded to the CFE 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh.
The 68*P* has the 1000MHz chip.  (mine has the 800)
Look at rear label.  Look in GUI like picture in post #53 (second capture)

I suggest getting off Merlin 384.9.

Some are using the hex editor to overclock the cpu to 1000 or even 1200, (over the 800) (use google)
I don't recall but I think the cfe 1.0.2.0 limits the clock speed to 800 so that's why some are overclocking. (I might be wrong)

https://www.lurch.uk/2018/03/overclocking-asus-dsl-ac68u-or-rt-ac68u/


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 3, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Are the wireless "nics" setup properly and what speeds are they rated for.  Example:  I have a TPLink 1900 adapter:


Oh well I just use a laptop or my Pixel 3 to test and I can jump back and forth to the Asus or xfinity wifi and speed test.   
Asus - 120Mbit +-
Xfinity - 300Mbit +-


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 3, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> Oh well I just use a laptop or my Pixel 3 to test and I can jump back and forth to the Asus or xfinity wifi and speed test.
> Asus - 120Mbit +-
> Xfinity - 300Mbit +-



How is the ASUS setup?


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 3, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> How is the ASUS setup?
> View attachment 120173


Yes its in Default wireless router mode.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 3, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> Yes its in Default wireless router mode.



Unsure at this point.  I have not had a hard crash since I converted mine until 384.10 and that happened after upgrading Stubby.

If you have the inclination, I would try the 1.0.2.0 CFE.  You could always go back (save your file)

You should have the 2 ASUS tools at your ready as well: ASUS Router Rescue 2000 and Device Discovery Utility 1.4.8.0.

DDU: https://www.asus.com/us/Networking/RTAC68U/HelpDesk_Download/ 

RRU: Post#2: https://www.snbforums.com/threads/asus-ac3100-firmware-recovery-utility.47362/


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 3, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Unsure at this point.  I have not had a hard crash since I converted mine until 384.10 and that happened after upgrading Stubby.
> 
> If you have the inclination, I would try the 1.0.2.0 CFE.  You could always go back (save your file)
> 
> ...


Thanks!   I think I had one of the CFEs error out thats why i ended up with the version I had but maybe I could try.   

For now I am going to bask in having it at the latest version.  Everything seems to be working well (slightly slower wifi) but zero crashes.   In 12 months its never crashed yet.  

Its a refurb modem for $60.00 so I'm pretty happy for the money.


----------



## Deleted member 186655 (Apr 3, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> Thanks!   I think I had one of the CFEs error out thats why i ended up with the version I had but maybe I could try.
> 
> For now I am going to bask in having it at the latest version.  Everything seems to be working well (slightly slower wifi) but zero crashes.   In 12 months its never crashed yet.
> 
> Its a refurb modem for $60.00 so I'm pretty happy for the money.



Have you gone over to slickdeals to see who I am?

You used the wrong CFE.
It is not a hit and miss. You chose the higher number CFE.. or you bought a Cellspot from Amazon from a private party not Amazon. THEY put in the wrong CFE.
Either way, it doesn't matter. It is the wrong CFE.



ALL (the 3 antenna) "Cellspots" from T-Mobile are the model U (The OP mentioned that in a screenshot of the models from snbforums)

People thought the higher number CFE was the most recent, which is for the P.

The P has different radios and runs at a higher mhz. This is why the most recent ASUS firmware (that Merlin's firmware is based off of) is now causing issues (as reported on several forums/threads) with the U model's using P CFE's.
People used to use the P CFE's to overclock the router.

I have read overclocking the router only makes the interface snappy. There is no point! haha the router is quick as it is.

So do Lazymocha's guide again, use 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh CFE
Clear the NVRAM when told during the guide.
Do the MTD5 commands, AS SAID IN LAZYMOCHA'S GUIDE.. but the last 2 do on an ASUS firmware 384.

THEN PUT MERLIN ON.

Because if you don't, any mention of issues you say from now on is pointless to discuss.

Respectfully speaking 



*For those needing a video , I just discovered one for you that is NEW. 
ASUS TM-AC1900 can't update firmware (Merlin) to newer then 384.6*

Don't forget, this video does not show you the last two MTD5 commands..
So might as well do them while your at it.

Here is the *VIDEO (*video by jasonbuechler from Slickdeals) but he forgets the last 2 commands:

ln -s /sbin/rc mtd-erase
./mtd-erase -d asus
Those 7 MTD5 commands look like this:
If you are following the Lazymocha's Guide, you will be on Firmware version 3004.376.3626 during this step. (Step 23)

_*As you see in the video, the firmware is Merlin's so it obviously works!*_

Enable SSH, then in Putty do the 7 commands below.

```
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# cat /dev/mtd5 > /jffs/mtd5_backup.bin
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/*
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot
```


The last 2 MTD5 commands:
In order to do the _last 2 MTD5 commands_ you must be on Firmware 384.xxxxx  *or higher* or the command will _not_ be effective.

*As you see in the video. Merlin's is 384.xxxxxx (Crafted off of ASUS 384.xxxxxx firmware)*


Enable SSH, then in Putty do the last 2 commands below.

Writing all FFs to the mtd5, the *green text* should appear in Putty after issuing the two commands. (you will see green text in Putty)

```
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# ln -s /sbin/rc mtd-erase
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# ./mtd-erase -d asus
Erasing 0x0 - 0x1ffff
Erasing 0x20000 - 0x3ffff
Erasing 0x40000 - 0x5ffff
Erasing 0x60000 - 0x7ffff
Erasing 0x80000 - 0x9ffff
Erasing 0xa0000 - 0xbffff
Erasing 0xc0000 - 0xdffff
Erasing 0xeffff - 0xfffff
Erasing 0x100000 - 0x11ffff
Erasing 0x120000 - 0x13ffff
"asus" successfully erased.
/tmp/home/root#
```
--




theothernguyen said:


> Hmmm I just noticed this behavior on my TM --> AC68U 384.9 Merlin, CPU1 is showing 100% whereas CPU2 is doing its normal thing, however the Tools/Sysinfo is showing
> 
> *CPU Frequency* 800 MHz
> *CPU Load Average (1, 5, 15 mins)* 5.20, 5.19, 5.16
> ...


_Is there a way to confirm if my TM-AC1900 is indeed a rebranded 68*P* as opposed to the 68*U*?_
One thing for sure, when you look at the motherboard, it says RT-AC68U.
You can see it from this guide on how to retrieve the router after you brick it..https://yum3.tistory.com/65  has some pictures of one torn down.
I have opened one of my cellspots and seen the same brand mark. (different version).

The mention about CPU frequency... It depends on a few things to /bug it. Many firmware upgrades without reset NVRAM. Bugs in the firmware that have been patched over in updates.. a bug in Merlin's..

I remember reading people using CFE for 'P' not achieving that overclock anymore. As I mentioned this newer ASUS 'smart' firmware that looks for cellspots ( all 4 on the website ) ..anything over 384.20308... I started reading issues with the CFE for P version of RT-AC68's.

This is why 'we' over on Slickdeals never installed the 1.0.2.5 CFE.

But you having 100% load could simply be updating your system and clearing NVRAM.
/shrug.


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hawbgobblin said:


> Have you gone over to slickdeals to see who I am?
> 
> You used the wrong CFE.
> It is not a hit and miss. You chose the higher number CFE.. or you bought a Cellspot from Amazon from a private party not Amazon. THEY put in the wrong CFE.
> Either way, it doesn't matter. It is the wrong CFE.



No I don't understand why I would want to.   Slickdeals?

Hit or miss is from Amazon.  Meaning since the routers off Amazon are T mobile Refurbs you really do not know if you are getting a 68P or a 68U router some people got ones with wrong antennas on them etc. 

Mine turned out to be a P.   Why do you want it to be a U?

  You are way over thinking this.     I'm just a guy that bought a router off Amazon and got it to work via a online guide I think from bayarea something?    I could care less about over clocking which you seem to keep assuming is why I did this.  I did not look at some list of CFEs and go "Gee I want a bigger number"   I had flash error and a different CFE the one I used worked thats it.

All I know is I have a working router and tire of messing around with it.
================================================================================================================
*Edit - additional info:*

Ok I got to thinking about what Hawbgobblin said about the wrong CFE.  

I guess I really did not understand all the different Asus 1900 models.    I thought it was just a hardware difference like a computer has a
quad core at 2Ghz or it could have a quad core of different model at 3Ghz.    Putting a different version of windows on the computer will not change the hardware inside the computer.  

But it seems the CFE bootloader can make router that is a 68U think its a 68P even thought they have two different cpus.

Below are some posts about all this confusion of model numbers and different cpus in the 1900 routers.
===========================================
*RT-AC68P:
1GHZ (BCM4709)*

*RT-AC68U:
REV A1/A2 = 800MHZ (BCM4708) / NO FA SUPPORT
REV B1/B2 = 1GHZ (BCM4709)
REV C0 = 1GHZ (BCM4709) *

*No better at other OEM's - Vendor "L" has one AC1900 class product that has 3 versions - V2 had a different CPU and twice the RAM, and V3 supposedly is higher clocked - problem is that V2 and V3 have the exact same FCCID, and V3 has the new FCC Tx limits compared to V2 - complicating it further in within the V2 product line, there are two discrete CPU levels, one at 1.3GHz, and the other @ 1.6 - and confirmed at that... grrr... *

*2016 from Merlin*

*Last December we ordered one from our suppliers for a customer, and it was an HW Rev B1, with 1 GHz CPU. Last week we ordered another one for another customer, and it was the HW rev A2 with the 800 MHz CPU. It all depends on what the supplier has in stock.*

*No better at other OEM's - Vendor "L" has one AC1900 class product that has 3 versions - V2 had a different CPU and twice the RAM, and V3 supposedly is higher clocked - problem is that V2 and V3 have the exact same FCCID, and V3 has the new FCC Tx limits compared to V2 - complicating it further in within the V2 product line, there are two discrete CPU levels, one at 1.3GHz, and the other @ 1.6 - and confirmed at that... grrr...*
=====================================================================================

So it appears I might have a 68u that has been fooled into thinking its a 68P buy using a bootloader that is for a RT-AC68P.    I guess since they are so similar in specs it actually works.   But it also sets the clock rate.  The 68u was made to operate at 800Mhz and the 68P is 1000Mhz.    Without knowing it I was overclocking mine to 1000Mhz.   Now I never had a crash or issue doing this but some people have.
======================================================================================================================
I found this post below.   And I did his putty command and came up with the same BogoMips value of 199.00 (its suppose to be 1500 or so)

*"So for those of you that stumbled upon this forum trying to troubleshoot your TM-AC1900 (that you converted to AC68U/P using 1.0.2.0/1.0.2.0AI/1.0.2.5 CFE's), and your trying to figure out why your WAN connection keeps dying, but LAN/WLAN is still functional, I've narrowed it down to the CFE's that was used to re-brand the TM-AC1900 to AC68U/P, which use 1000MHz as the base frequency. Go ahead and run the "cat /proc/cpuinfo" command in PuTTY... If it reports BogoMIPS : 199.47, then its highly possible that the binned CPU in your TM-AC1900 is incapable of sustaining said rate. (Now it sort of makes sense why the TM-AC1900 exists in the first place, ASUS repackaged the CPU's achieving roughly 80% yield, instead of trashing them).*

*I had to down clock the CPU to 800,666 in order for it to function normally again. In doing so, it now reports BogoMIPS : 1595.80. UI is snappy, and no more WAN disconnects.
Every attempt to put the CPU clock back up to 1000,800 makes "cat /proc/cpuinfo" report BogoMIPS : 199.47*

*So in summary, if your TM-AC1900 Router isn't totally bricked, but you are experiencing sluggish UI, constant WAN disconnection (due to failed Flow acceleration) - after you've converted it to AC68U/P, check to see if maybe the clock rate is too high for your binned CPU, and bring it down enough until BogoMIPS reports higher than 199.47.*

*Below is what it looks like to set the CPU clock to 800/666*

*nvram set asuscfeclkfreq=800,666 && nvram set asuscfecommit=1
nvram set clkfreq=800,666 && nvram commit && reboot*

*With these commands you write directly into CFE, so no need to reflash, it will survive after reboot and reset too."*
====================================================================================================
Ok I used those commands to override the settings of 1000Mhz and set cpu to 800/666

Results? -  I reran speed test and got 136Mbits.  Was getting around 119Mbits.   The user interface seems a little snappier.    I flashed to todays Merlin 384.10_2 and seems fine.

So now I am at the proper speed but might be running a improper CFE.  
My next question is whats the harm?   It seems the only issue was it running my cpu faster than it should have been.    Now that I have set it lower what good would changing my CFE bootloader do?     Right now it works,   no crashes etc.   Whats to gain?

Also how does one know 100 percent what hardware is actually inside the router without tearing it apart?

And..  If I do change the CFE whats the fastest way to accomplish it from my current setup.

Thanks!





Ok I found a folder that I had made last year when doing the CFE I had taken some screen shots.
For some reason I could not get the 1.02.0 US AImech to work.   It would error out flashing to the router.    I noticed the file size was 1/2 the size of my original CFE. 
Just wanting to get this working I think used 1.0.2.5 US which not only had the same size file but it actually worked.    Based on that I assumed I must have the RT-AC68P/V2.

Below are the screen shots.   No idea why the 1.02 failed or why its size was 1/2 of my original.  

Also if I make a new CFE file do I need my original Tmobile CFE file?   I don't understand what its doing making a new CFE bin from my original bin.  Can't I just download a premade bin?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 4, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> Also if I make a new CFE file do I need my original Tmobile CFE file? I don't understand what its doing making a new CFE bin from my original bin. *Can't I just download a premade bin?*



*Answer: NO, there are no premade bins. Each one is unique.* (like every car has a unique VIN #)

The online editor uses your specific units mac address and pin #'s.  So you need the original #'s for it to work, applied in the correct areas which the editor does for you.  If done manual, mistakes can be made, very risky for unfamiliar.

The Original CFE has this info correct.  If you made a mistake in your current one, then you just perpetuate the mistake.  If you are sure that the current one is accurate then use that. You be your own judge.

In order to upload the CFE... you have to pull it.. So Lazymocha's guide tells how to do that.. Found here https://lazymocha.com/blog/2018/04/16/flash-t-mobile-cellspot-tm-ac1900-to-asus-rt-ac68u-p/

Please follow @Hawbgobblin 's advice.

I am uncertain about any shortcuts at this point and can't advise you in this area.


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 4, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> *Answer: NO, there are no premade bins. Each one is unique.* (like every car has a unique VIN #)
> 
> The online editor uses your specific units mac address and pin #'s.  So you need the original #'s for it to work, applied in the correct areas which the editor does for you.  If done manual, mistakes can be made, very risky for unfamiliar.
> 
> ...



All I know is I followed the guides int he past and the 1.0.2 bin did not work.   The only one that did was for P version.    Thats the one ive been using for over a year and it seems to work.    My original .bin from the Tmobile was 512k when I used the 1.0.2 it resulted in 256k file that did not work.    I assume if I tried it again it again would not work.    Only the 1.0.2.5 worked.   No idea why.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 4, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> All I know is I followed the guides int he past and the 1.0.2 bin did not work.   The only one that did was for P version.    Thats the one ive been using for over a year and it seems to work.    My original .bin from the Tmobile was 512k when I used the 1.0.2 it resulted in 256k file that did not work.    I assume if I tried it again it again would not work.    Only the 1.0.2.5 worked.   No idea why.



Try the *1.0.2.0us ?????* instead of 1.0.2.0us AIMesh 

EDIT: I don't know what you are trying at this point, you have not made it clear.
Try pulling the current one 1.0.2.*9* and not the ((Original TM one. (2.1.2.6)) ***compare your data to your earlier screenshots.


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 4, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Try the *1.0.2.0us ?????* instead of 1.0.2.0us AIMesh
> 
> EDIT: I don't know what you are trying at this point, you have not made it clear.
> Try pulling the current one 1.0.2.*9* and not the ((Original TM one. (2.1.2.6)) ***compare your data to your earlier screenshots.
> ...


I'm not sure I should try anything.    That other guy said I had the wrong .bin for my router.   But he did not really say what harm it would do.   The U and the P are very similar the only difference I could see running the P bin was it clocked my cpus at 1000Mhz and if I really have a 68u that might cause heat issues.    Well I was able to clock it down to 800 mhz and it all seems stable.  Getting 135Mbits on wifi.

I'm worried I go messing around with it and either end up right where I started no better than what I have or worse yet I brick my router.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 4, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> I'm not sure I should try anything. That other guy said I had the wrong .bin for my router. But he did not really say what harm it would do. The U and the P are very similar the only difference I could see running the P bin was it clocked my cpus at 1000Mhz and if I really have a 68u that might cause heat issues. Well I was able to clock it down to 800 mhz and it all seems stable. Getting 135Mbits on wifi.
> 
> I'm worried I go messing around with it and either end up right where I started no better than what I have or worse yet I brick my router.



If it were me, Pull the 1.0.2.9 CFE and put that file in the online hex editor and select the 1.0.2.0aimesh (that's for the P version with 1000mhz cpu) if'n you have determined that you have the 1000 over the 800 variant.  If you have the 800 variant use the plain 1.0.2.0us CFE.

When the step says to flash the old asus firmware to expand the jffs partition to 64mb I would use the new Merlin 384.10_2 just released.

Edit: Then the remaining steps.

@RAJOD1  EDIT2: I just tried my CFE and the file size output is half the size like yours.

I'll get back to you on this matter I think I know the answer but have a question submitted to H.


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 5, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> If it were me, Pull the 1.0.2.9 CFE and put that file in online hex editor and select the 1.0.2.0aimesh (that's for the P version with 1000mhz cpu) if'n you have determined that you have the 1000 over the 800 variant.  If you have the 800 variant use the plain 1.0.2.0us CFE.
> 
> When the step says to flash the old asus firmware to expand the jffs partition to 64mb I would use the new Merlin 384.10_2 just released.
> 
> ...



Well the only reason I found of not to use the higher CFE was:

*Avoid CFE 1.0.2.5 from the RT-AC68P, as the newest Asus firmwares (3.0.0.4.384.20624 and later) detect this on the TM-AC1900 and revert the mod. Instead, use CFE 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh; it was dumped from an actual RT-AC68U by user goggles99 at SNB. The CFE generator [pipeline.sh] by danielfeng has this *

Since mine has never rolled itself back I don't have the issue.

And...

_*UPDATE 01/02: As per RM-Merlin firmware for RT-AC68U are not meant for TM-AC1900, even after the conversion. Please do not update to the latest merlin without understand the risk of bricking or requiring a rollback*_ 

So no matter what CFE I/we use merlin does not support the AC1900 anyway.    It does work but he does not advise using it yet we all seem to.

CFE 1.0.2.5 does not have AiMesh which I don't care about nor want and Merlin does not support AiMesh.

Now I wonder what updated my CFE 1.0.2.5 to CFE 1.0.2.9?    Must have been one of the Merlin firmwares auto changed the CFE version.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 5, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> Now I wonder what updated my CFE 1.0.2.5 to CFE 1.0.2.9? Must have been one of the Merlin firmwares auto changed the CFE version.



I've never had CFE update on its own with Merlin.  I would assume you had an official ASUS 68U Firmware that did that.

***Have not had a clear answer on file size but what I believe I read (from my memory) is that the CFE is smaller and only half the Partition and the Firmware fills in the other half.

*What I am being told is that you have to do this (below) for the CFE to stick:*

The last 2 MTD5 commands:
(_*Copied from Community Wiki*_)
In order to do the _last 2 MTD5 commands_ you must be on Firmware 384.xxxxx or higher. (3.0.0.4.384.20308 preferred because it is just before the virus) or the command will _not_ be effective.

_*Remember, every time you update firmware, reset NVRAM Step 20. Enable SSH, then do the last 2 commands below*_*.*

Writing all FFs to the mtd5, the *green text* should appear in Putty after issuing the two commands.
Code:
/tmp/home/root# ln -s /sbin/rc mtd-erase
/tmp/home/root# ./mtd-erase -d asus
Erasing 0x0 - 0x1ffff
Erasing 0x20000 - 0x3ffff
Erasing 0x40000 - 0x5ffff
Erasing 0x60000 - 0x7ffff
Erasing 0x80000 - 0x9ffff
Erasing 0xa0000 - 0xbffff
Erasing 0xc0000 - 0xdffff
Erasing 0xeffff - 0xfffff
Erasing 0x100000 - 0x11ffff
Erasing 0x120000 - 0x13ffff
"asus" successfully erased.
/tmp/home/root#


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 5, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> I've never had CFE update on its own with Merlin.  I would assume you had an official ASUS 68U Firmware that did that.
> 
> ***Have not had a clear answer on file size but what I believe I read (from my memory) is that the CFE is smaller and only half the Partition and the Firmware fills in the other half.
> 
> ...



Once I got rid of the T Mobile firmware and boot and got it to merlin 384.5  I it worked but could not be updated any more.
I did the commands below found on this thread.   Then it allowed me to update to the latest.   I'm not sure if since last year I had the  CFE 1.0.2.9  I know I made it online from the CFE 1.0.2.5  but maybe it was 1.0.2.9 and just did not notice.  I was happy it was working.

The lines below, what exactly did they do to allow my to go past merlin 384.5?   I don't understand it but it worked.
C*ommands:
==========
mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs [enter]
mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs [enter]
rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/* [enter]
sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs [enter]
rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U [enter]
nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot [enter]

Wait for reboot.

3) Upgrade via GUI with new firmware. (download from https://asuswrt.lostrealm.ca/download ) *


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 5, 2019)

Those are the same command lines used from the original conversion instructions.
The point of which was to rewrite the mtdblock5 encryption key that the newer firmware has.


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 5, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Those are the same command lines used from the original conversion instructions.
> The point of which was to rewrite the mtdblock5 encryption key that the newer firmware has.



You are beyond my pay grade in this  

So before I did those commands when I tried to update via the gui it would reboot and be at the same version I has as if nothing changed.     Because it had the wrong key it aborted the firmware update?      Just trying to understand a little of whats going on.   Thanks.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 5, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> So before I did those commands when I tried to update via the gui it would reboot and be at the same version I has as if nothing changed. Because it had the wrong key it aborted the firmware update? Just trying to understand a little of whats going on. Thanks.



That is correct.  Everyone had the same problem, including me.  I'm just a novice.


----------



## ClockerXP (Apr 6, 2019)

Just FYI,  I updated my TM-AC1900 to the latest Merlin release about a week ago - with no issue.


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 9, 2019)

If you believe your on CFE 1.0.2.5 the same command works...
*To check if your on CFE 1.0.2.0 or CFE 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh*
As you notice, doing this Code (found from years ago):
 Putty - Telnet into Router.
I use Telnet for these commands. Enable Telnet in the _Administrator tab_ of the router interface (Log in via sticker back of your router) & in _Windows PC_ by: Search "_Turn Windows Features On or Off_". Find "_Telnet Client_" and put a check mark next to it (Enable it).


```
nvram get bl_version
```
It just says 1.0.2.0 not anything about AiMesh.
Notice it will say 1.0.2.5 of you are using CFE 1.0.2.5

RE: *CFE 1.0.2.0 or CFE 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh- *To check Version verification, Putty Telnet into Router.

```
strings /dev/mtd0 | grep odmpid
```
"If it returns "odmpid=RT-AC68U" you have installed the correct one (1.0.2.0 US AiMesh).
If is says "odmpid=ASUS", that's the non-AiMesh one."


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 10, 2019)

RAJOD1

This guide https://lazymocha.com/blog/2018/04/16/flash-t-mobile-cellspot-tm-ac1900-to-asus-rt-ac68u-p/
Has files you need to convert your CFE.
*Step 1* has WinSCP
*Step 3* Download *THIS FILE* has ASUS firmware *FW_RT_AC68U_30043763626.trx*  and _*mtd-write*_  (and 1703 firmware you won't need to use)
Unzip this download to see the files.

You will *also need* ASUS Firmware 384.20308_* CLICK HERE FOR IT *_( it is the last safest ASUS Firmware before it started hunting for Cellspots)
Again, unzip it.

What you are going to do, is download _WinSCP_, the firmware _376.3626_, _mtd-write_, and _384.20308_.
You are going to:
- open Lazymocha's guide copy and paste it into notepad or word pad or screenshot it, whatever you wish.
- copy this post you are reading.
- open and install WinSCP
- copy and paste your SSID and password for your WiFi because you are going to be erasing your router settings during this small guide.
- get off the internet, turn off WiFi and unplug the router from Modem/ plug router 1-4 ports to PC via Ethernet cable.
- downgrade your firmware to the ASUS *FW_RT_AC68U_30043763626.trx ( So install it manually searching for the file on your PC...making sure it is unzipped first)
-  after * reboot, reset NVRAM by holding WPS while powering on the Router -count to 20.. let go WPS. (Step 20 of Lazymocha's guide)

Now (after doing the above) the router is back to being an ASUS not Merlin (for now).

In Lazymocha's guide, the first parts refer to downloading files, and T-Mobile Cellspot conversion to RT-AC68U. You have already converted it so you don't need the 1703 firmware, you don't need to set IP to 192.168.29.1... ignore that stuff.

Normally,
_*The achievements for the entire Guide are as follows*_:
1. Install firmware 376.1703 to enable SSH because Cellspots hide that function. *SKIP THIS*
2. Replace CFE (taking out old, updating, installing new)
3. Install firmware 376.3626 to expand jffs (mtd4) to 64MB
4. Clean-up mtd5
*As a bonus there is an extra 2 mtd5 commands to run _when on firmware 384.20308_.
That is it! 4 achievements to accomplish, then you can install updated Firmware.

So YOU are going to start at achievement 2. You are on ASUS firmware 376.3626 *at this point* (doesn't matter it is out of order from the above achievement guide list)

*So NOW you are going to start Lazymocha's Guide at Step 10!*
_By the way, log in should be something like admin/admin or admin/password_. (if not, hold WPS - power on.. wait 20 seconds.. let go WPS).
*Step 10*: Go to Administration > System > Enable SSH > Yes > Apply
*Step 11*: Open Putty and WinSCP and connect them to 192.168.29.1 *192.168.1.1* using a admin:admin or adminassword
_Tip: In WinSCP select SCP as file protocol, in Putty SSH_
*Step 12*: In putty type:
*cat /dev/mtd0 > original_cfe.bin
Step 13*: In *WinSCP,* refresh the window on the right side and note that _*original_cfe.bin*_ is present (do you see it in the list...)
*Step 14*: Copy *original_cfe.bin* to a local drive (*Meaning, your desktop*!)

So you just downgraded the Merlin firmware to 376.3626, old ASUS firmware. You installed WinSCP and it is running. You enabled SSH, you pulled your CFE out using putty and it is called _original_cfe.bin_ .
Now you are going to reconnect to the internet and upload that copied origional_cfe.bin on your desktop to a website that will transfer it to the correct CFE... That website is https://cfeditor.pipeline.sh/ . Once you click this website, it has an up arrow... click that and navigate to your desktop to that *original_cfe.bin - chose 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh.*  Click the DOWN arrow. This will give you a file named  *new_1.0.2.0_am.bin*
Rename that file to:
*new_cfe.bin
(make sure you highlight ALL the letters to rename it.. or you end up with ' new_cfe.bin.bin ' )*

Now get off the internet again. Copy that new_cfe.bin and keep it with your backup of original_cfe.bin.
Moving forward--

We are just going to do as instructed.
*Step 16*: Upload new_cfe.bin & mtd-write & FW_RT_AC68U_30043763626.trx to router through WinSCP (*make sure in WinSCP you see 3 names next to original_cfe.bin*, _new_cfe.bin_ & _mtd-write_ & _FW_RT_AC68U_30043763626.trx)_

We upload to the router by 3 commands: Once again, log into the router with Putty via SSH on in the Router.
*Step 17*: In Putty type:
*chmod u+x mtd-write
Step 18*: In Putty type:
*./mtd-write new_cfe.bin boot
Step 19*: I know your already on 3626, but we are doing it again. In Putty type:
*mtd-write2 FW_RT_AC68U_30043763626.trx linux *

Router reboots.
*Step 20*: Reset NVRAM.
Perform NVRAM Reset, wait for reboot <5 mins
_a. Power off router
b. Wait 10 seconds
c. Press and hold WPS button
d. Power up the router and continue to hold WPS button for *20 *seconds_


*Now you do your MTD5 commands ( You are still on ASUS firmware 376.3626* )
Go back into the router, SSH on.. putty in with SSH 192.168.1.1 (as photo shows)

Here are the commands:


*cat /dev/mtd5 > /jffs/mtd5_backup.bin
 mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
 mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs
 rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/*
 sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs
 rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U
 nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot*
It will look like this in Putty:

```
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# cat /dev/mtd5 > /jffs/mtd5_backup.bin
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/*
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot
```
The last 2 MTD5 commands:
In order to do the _last 2 MTD5 commands_ you must be on Firmware 384.xxxxx  or higher. 3.0.0.4.384.20308 (preferred because it is just before the change in firmware to hunt Cellspots) or the command will not be effective.

You now have to *reboot* the router, *manually upgrade firmware *to that unzipped download you did *3.0.0.4.384.20308.*
Router reboots again, *Do Step 20 again. (Very important)
Step 20*: Reset NVRAM.
Perform NVRAM Reset, wait for reboot <5 mins
_a. Power off router
b. Wait 10 seconds
c. Press and hold WPS button
d. Power up the router and continue to hold WPS button for *20 *seconds_


NOW turn on SSH in the router, Putty in again SSH.
Do 2 more commands. You are now on ASUS Firmware *3.0.0.4.384.20308!*

Writing all FFs to the MTD5 (This will resize CFE it to normal)
Here are the commands:


*ln -s /sbin/rc mtd-erase
 ./mtd-erase -d asus*
It will look like this *The "Erasing..." is given when you never did the 2 commands before... if you have you probably won't see them again? Don't be alarmed:

```
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# ln -s /sbin/rc mtd-erase
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# ./mtd-erase -d asus
Erasing 0x0 - 0x1ffff
Erasing 0x20000 - 0x3ffff
Erasing 0x40000 - 0x5ffff
Erasing 0x60000 - 0x7ffff
Erasing 0x80000 - 0x9ffff
Erasing 0xa0000 - 0xbffff
Erasing 0xc0000 - 0xdffff
Erasing 0xeffff - 0xfffff
Erasing 0x100000 - 0x11ffff
Erasing 0x120000 - 0x13ffff
"asus" successfully erased.
/tmp/home/root#
```
exit



Now you *install Merlin* manually offline (You MIGHT need a lower version? then latest version?.. I doubt it )
*Router* *Reboots*.

*Step 20*: Reset NVRAM. (*Very important*)
Perform NVRAM Reset, wait for reboot <5 mins
_a. Power off router
b. Wait 10 seconds
c. Press and hold WPS button
d. Power up the router and continue to hold WPS button for *20 *seconds_

*Set up router with your SSID and password...settings*..

Go online.

DONE.

This Guide is for you..

*Follow it exactly*.

*This will put ASUS back in, to change your CFE to 'normal'...doing all 9 MTD5 commands, reinstalling Merlin.*
Now it will be an RT-AC68U with Merlin on it.
NOW you can tinker with your WiFi issues.....


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> RAJOD1
> 
> *Follow it exactly*.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for putting the time in for this guide.  

 I did much of that guide in the past and one issue I had was the only CFE that would work was 1.0.2.5 the others would error out.  I had this in a post you did not see (had to delete it due to mac addresses being viable)  The size of the other cfes were 1/2 of mine.   So for what ever reason those simply would not work.  Only the 1.02.5 would install without a error.

Currently I am on 
CFE 1.0.2.9
RT-AC68P
Clocks at 800/666 
Merlin RT-AC68U 384.10-2  (2019)

All the settings work well, the router is stable no issues.    The issues the "some people" had of a cpu pegging at 100 percent I do not have, its very stable.   The wifi works fine too just a little slower than a much newer comcast router but its not slow 135 Mbits is good enough.   

If I do all the steps over again and get it to
CFE 1.0.2. US or Air/mesh + RT-AC68U (not P) + merlin 384.10-2

That the wifi will magically go from 135 Mbits/sec to 300Mbits/sec to match the speed of my comcast router?    I'm not sure anything is broke with the set up I currently have.  

Again I could not get it to take the 1.0.2.0 it errored on all but the 1.0.2.5 (I actually have 1.0.2.9 now)


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 10, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> Thanks very much for putting the time in for this guide.
> 
> 1) I did much of that guide in the past and one issue I had was.....
> 
> ...


1) Because you probably did not do that guide correctly. You made an error during your attempt.
2) I did see it
3) This I discussed in the post you are replying to. Last 2 MTD5 commands (but you have to make that effort)
4) I know
5) But then you say, "The wifi works fine too just a little slower than ......  "
6) " *CFE 1.0.2. US or Air/mesh* " <----???
Sorry to be picky, but this typo style *** you are doing could be the cause of all your issues during your initial steps of conversion...saying you got an error in your past CFE attempts.
Do you mean CFE 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh? All it takes is one mistake.. just one.

"  wifi will magically go from   " put it like this, people over on Slickdeals (where the start of gathered information on this router conversion process ended up being and discussed Y E A R S ago)... don't have this issue you have.
Because, when those people say, I got a problem.... help! The replies are exact.. so those people then DO the reply.
Problem solved.

If you haven't noticed above in the past few replies, 'slickdeals' was mentioned. The old school way of - as OP put it... "HEX editing", is discussed over on Slickdeals years ago. THIS VIDEO is the old way of doing it. NOW you have a website you simply upload it to.
RE: You mentioned you found an old copy '_original_cfe.bin_'. Well, (as explained in that video ) you should HEX EDIT into that and search 'mac' and see if that .bin file is for that exact router... because technically, I have no idea how many routers you have (I don't need an answer to that)... it could be an old one from a 'guide' you followed in the past..
Like that video, it has a link to files you download that includes a 1.0.2.0 CFE that is blank mac's.
So, the CFE inside the router, is it including _that_ routers mac's and code? THAT also could be an issue. Again, no clue what guide you followed.. but as far as CFE's not working, it is either a typo, a bad guide, or wrong CFE.


The reason why you are even using an 'original_cfe.bin' is to get your 3 mac addresses and the secret code (the WPS) *Step 12* of Lazymoch'a Guide.
So if you just pull your current one CFE out... hoping it has the correct mac's for that router,  (because I have no idea WHAT you have done in the past). You mentioned some failed. There is an issue with you and CFE's.

You say, " *If I do all the steps*  " the problem is, you don't do the steps. You don't then learn.. if you don't 'understand' then you are asking pages and pages of... what about this, what if that.

The video I linked is 1 hr. That guy fumbles around doing some small errors during the video and even starts over at some points in the 'achievement to convert' steps.
He does this to make it exactly understandable for you.
It is a fantastic video.. one of the best there is for people to learn what, how. It explains about Telnet and what he is doing each exact step.
You seem to think, oh I have done it before.. it didn't work. I have a P and that's final! Well, this was your attitude in the beginning, now you see that you had to manually set CPU speed to get your router to calm down.. a BAND-AID.

This is not the fix.
You don't even know _for sure_ that you can underclock CFE 1.0.2.9 without_ ANY_ issues.. so you '_grew a brain_' and could be causing yet _another_ issue.
Do you see what I mean?? Years of accumulated Guide bits and pieces from different sources, and now _YOU_ decide to add into that by 'growing a brain' ?
The CFE generator doesn't even list 1.0.2.9 so CFE 1.0.2.5 changes, from some update, to 1.0.2.9 , that is a new version.. not researched enough for you to be 'playing around with it'.


*Respectively speaking*
You stubbornness and attitude and 'growing a brain' is working against _you_.
That is what I see. That is what I see Hawbgobblin sees, that is what the OP sees.

You are here on this thread for a reason, that reason for you not being able to use the latest Merlin on the router.  MTD5 commands were done now. You can use the latest Merlin on the router.
So technically, your done on this thread.

Then you mention another issue WiFi speeds. This should be in a separate thread. That specific issue is not 'problems, upgrade path to 384.6"
This thread is not a technical thread about you doing your conversion incorrectly. This thread is about the 'problems, upgrade path to 384.6' which Post #5 and #13 mentioned.
You achieved that.

But you not learning, doing.. is causing 2-3 pages off topic in this thread.
Respectively speaking.

I have spent a lot of time explaining this to you... so don't think I'm not being helpful

NOTE: ( For you,  I would clear cache, but other then that, this is only for information purposes for anyone else going to read this).
The beginning of the lazymocha's Guide discusses setting IP. This is for Tmo router being a different IP.
Also, people use Google Chrome (on a PC) and *clear browsing* data (*cache*). Some even have issues getting into that locked T-mobile firmware 3199 to even accept the downgrade to firmware 1709 by going into Google Chrome *Incognito Mode*.

The only other reason you could have an issue with CFE's is maybe you need to clear cache and maybe use Incognito Mode.
Also maybe *set your IP to 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.5 .. I do not see a need to do this*. But, to cover my arse, I am mentioning it. But at your stage, I think you have other things to worry about like following exact directions to the T.

LOL ironically right now, I see you online in this forum... I hope you are not doing this above post instructions while ONLINE like it says to be OFFline.


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> 1) Because you probably did not do that guide correctly. You made an error during your attempt.
> 2) I did see it
> 3) This I discussed in the post you are replying to. Last 2 MTD5 commands (but you have to make that effort)
> 4) I know
> ...



I find the language offensive "Growing a brain"  
I know you want to help but saying things like that not the best way to rub people the right way,  maybe you are meaning it in the most endearing way.  
 I and many others that have read this find it offensive.   This may be why your previous post was deleted.

*As to the: *
"Do you mean CFE 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh? All it takes is one mistake.. just one."

I made a new CFE with all on that list using the routers original CFE.   Used the same exact commands on all.   Every one failed but the one I have circled in red.   
Yes it is possible I made as mistake.  
When I have some time I may do the guide you provide and test it again.    

Right now I will stick with the phrase "If it ain't broke don't fix it"  My router is working fine for my uses.   No crashes, 300+Mbit wired speed to internet.   I don't use wifi on it, just test it via my phone.    I have other routers so this is not my main.    I even tested a older stock asus router and its wifi speed was no better.   Sometimes advertised and real world wifi speeds are two different things.  

I believe the guide I used was https://www.bayareatechpros.com/ac1900-to-ac68u/

-------------------
This is not the fix.
You don't even know _for sure_ that you can underclock CFE 1.0.2.9 without_ ANY_ issues.. so you '_grew a brain_' and could be causing yet _another_ issue.
Do you see what I mean?? Years of accumulated Guide bits and pieces from different sources, and now _YOU_ decide to add into that by 'growing a brain' ?
The CFE generator doesn't even list 1.0.2.9 so CFE 1.0.2.5 changes, from some update, to 1.0.2.9 , that is a new version.. not researched enough for you to be 'playing around with it'.
*-------------------------------------
I have not seen any information on 1.0.2.9 causing any issues.   I have not seen anywhere where down clocking from 1000 to 800 and the ram from 800 to 666 causes any issues.   Overclocking usually causes issues.   *

*Appreciate your efforts.   
*


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 10, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> I find the language offensive "Growing a brain"
> I know you want to help but saying things like that not the best way to rub people the right way,  maybe you are meaning it in the most endearing way.
> I and many others that have read this find it offensive.   This may be why your previous post was deleted.


I did not mean to disturb your fragile sensibilities and I did say, "Respectively Speaking" right under this comment saying YOU are causing your own headache by going out of the realm of the Guides.
I most humbly apologize!

You are customizing the clock speed on a CFE that is not for that router.
Your issue is specific in need to do so because you are choosing to 'grow a brain' (Respectively speaking)  in using the wrong CFE.

You then mention:


RAJOD1 said:


> Thanks, I think I followed a similar guide getting it from Tmobile to 384.5.   It took quite a few reboots updates, making CFE file using a webpage etc.   Felt like I was flying by the seat of my pants as I'd never done it before.
> 
> *The wifi still is not as good as my comcast router.  I get 300Mbit/sec on comcast wifi 5Ghz but only 120ish on the asus 5Ghz.   Good enough but not sure why its slower.   I set the band to 20Mhz which helped a little.*


--


RAJOD1 said:


> I made a new CFE with all on that list using the routers original CFE.


When?
What guide?
Alex's Guide (Bayarea's)? The guy that goes to ME and others for answers over on Slickdeals... that Alex?!




RAJOD1 said:


> I don't use wifi on it, just test it via my phone.


I'm sorry...?????


RAJOD1 said:


> *The wifi still is not as good as my comcast router.  I get 300Mbit/sec on comcast wifi 5Ghz but only 120ish on the asus 5Ghz.   Good enough but not sure why its slower.   I set the band to 20Mhz which helped a little.*





RAJOD1 said:


> I don't use wifi on it, just test it via my phone.


.....* WHAT?!!*




RAJOD1 said:


> I have not seen any information on 1.0.2.9 causing any issues.   Overclocking usually causes issues.


This is because that CFE is new. In order to 'test' it, people will have a need to test it. No one usually underclocks the CFE.. they usually overclock a CFE. You chose to use the WRONG CFE then underclock it.
I'm telling you, your way of thinking is going against _YOU_.
The term * 'growing a brain' used over on Slickdeals is people that THINK IT IS OK to change things up... causing them more issues in doing so.

Now then,


RAJOD1 said:


> When I have some time I may do the guide you provide and test it again.
> 
> Right now I will stick with the phrase "If it ain't broke don't fix it"  My router is working fine for my uses.



So we are done here. This issue is resolved.
If you need any more help, start a new thread please. Your topic is off topic of this thread. 

*Respectively speaking


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> I did not mean to disturb your fragile sensibilities and I did say, "Respectively Speaking" right under this comment saying YOU are causing your own headache by going out of the realm of the Guides.
> I most humbly apologize!
> 
> You are customizing the clock speed on a CFE that is not for that router.
> ...



From what I read the 68U and 68P are almost the same router hardware wise.    The difference in the cpu speeds and ram speed.    If they binned chips that can only run reliably at 800Mhz and you run them at 1000Mhz then you may or may not have issues,  overclocking the ram is not good idea either.

   I have a 68U with a CFE that is for 68P.   So that set my cpu and ram to OVER spec speeds.   It ran at those speed but I would rather run my at the stock speed.   800/666 so I set it to that and it did seems to help in the interface response.   A few others noticed the same thing and down clocked and had similar results.     I thanked the OP for the commands that allowed by to update to the latest merlin.    That was my only goal and was achieved.    

Yes it is possible that a true 68U CFE might even be better, but what I have now is good enough for my needs, I don't use it for wifi I have another router for that.
Maybe I get 300Mbit maybe I don't.  I don't care that much since I'm not using it for that and if I do 135Mbit is good enough, most people don't have 300Mbit internet so would never really know one way or another.  

The topic took a turn from another fellow not me.    I was happy all was working.   Then someone says "YOU HAVE THE WRONG CFE"   I did not say that, someone else did.    I checked and found that maybe he is correct in that my router is not a true 68P but a U.   And then it went from there. 

No matter if on or off topic I think some people will find some of the information helpful even if you don't.


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 11, 2019)

RAJOD1 said:


> From what I read the 68U and 68P are almost the same router hardware wise.    The difference in the cpu speeds and ram speed.    If they binned chips that can only run reliably at 800Mhz and you run them at 1000Mhz then you may or may not have issues,  overclocking the ram is not good idea either.
> 
> I have a 68U with a CFE that is for 68P.   So that set my cpu and ram to OVER spec speeds.   It ran at those speed but I would rather run my at the stock speed.   800/666 so I set it to that and it did seems to help in the interface response.   A few others noticed the same thing and down clocked and had similar results.     I thanked the OP for the commands that allowed by to update to the latest merlin.    That was my only goal and was achieved.
> 
> ...



Other people WILL think this is interesting!
BUT, wrong thread for this problem.

As far as this thread is concerned... People trying to get past Merlin " Problems, upgrade path to 384.6"
You confirmed you did it.


RAJOD1 said:


> Right now I will stick with the phrase "If it ain't broke don't fix it"  My router is working fine for my uses.



Good luck.


----------



## RAJOD1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> Other people WILL think this is interesting!
> BUT, wrong thread for this problem.
> 
> As far as this thread is concerned... People trying to get past Merlin " Problems, upgrade path to 384.6"
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 16, 2019)

Some Putty *commands to play with:

*You can check your CPU info by typing:
*cat /proc/cpuinfo*
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# *cat /proc/cpuinfo*
Processor       : ARMv7 Processor rev 0 (v7l)
processor       : 0
BogoMIPS        : 1595.80  (1600 devided by 2 = 800mhz)

processor       : 1
BogoMIPS        : 1599.07  (1600 devided by 2 = 800mhz)

Features        : swp half thumb fastmult edsp
CPU implementer : 0x41
CPU architecture: 7
CPU variant     : 0x3
CPU part        : 0xc09
CPU revision    : 0

Hardware        : Northstar Prototype
Revision        : 0000
Serial          : 0000000000000000

*You can check your board version by typing:
*nvram get boardrev*
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# *nvram get boardrev*
0x1100

*You can check your hardware revision by typing:
*nvram get HW_ver*
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# *nvram get HW_ver*
170


*You can check your router's CPU and RAM speed by typing:
*nvram get clkfreq*

Mine is the default 800MHz CPU and 666MHz RAM as shown in this output:
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# *nvram get clkfreq*
800,666

*You can check your current partition size using the command:
*df -h*
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# *df -h*

_If you have a 32MB partition, jffs will also be around 32MB. If you have upgraded to 64MB, jffs will show something closer to 64MB.
Note in Lazymocha's Guide, Asus 376.3626 expands 32MB - 64MB. That is why that step is in his guide._

EXAMPLES!
*Example* of *32MB *partition with *T-mobile firmware*:
admin@(none):/tmp/home/root# *df -h*
Filesystem                Size      Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/root                13.9M     13.9M         0 100% /
devtmpfs                124.8M         0    124.8M   0% /dev
tmpfs                   124.9M    256.0K    124.6M   0% /tmp
/dev/mtdblock6           *30.8M*      1.1M     29.7M   3% /jffs
/dev/mtdblock7            1.3M    388.0K    892.0K  30% /T-Mobile

*Example* with *64MB* partition after updating to *Asus firmware*:
admin@(none):/tmp/home/root# *df -h*
Filesystem                Size      Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/root                37.0M     37.0M         0 100% /
devtmpfs                124.8M         0    124.8M   0% /dev
tmpfs                   124.9M      1.3M    123.6M   1% /tmp
/dev/mtdblock4           *62.8M*      1.7M     61.0M   3% /jffs




*You can check your CFE version by typing:
*nvram get bl_version*
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# *nvram get bl_version*
1.0.2.0

*You can check if you removed the MTD5 by typing:
*strings /dev/mtd5*
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# *strings /dev/mtd5
(The result should be nothing)
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root#*

*You can check if you installed the correct CFE by typing:
*strings /dev/mtd0 | grep odmpid*
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# *strings /dev/mtd0 | grep odmpid*
odmpid=RT-AC68U

If it returns "odmpid=RT-AC68U" odds are high you have installed the correct one (1.0.2.0 US AiMesh).
If is says "odmpid=ASUS", that's the non-AiMesh one."

*You can check your CPU temperature by typing:
*cat /proc/dmu/temperature*
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# *cat /proc/dmu/temperature*
CPU temperature : 72▒C

*You can check your RADIO temperature(s) by typing:
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# wl -i eth1 phy_tempsense
55 (0x37)
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# wl -i eth2 phy_tempsense
62 (0x3e)

(The result of the radio temperature must be divided by two, then add 20 to the result)

FINAL RESULT
CPU temp: 72.0c
So radio 1: 55 devided by two= 27.5 + 20 = 47.5c (WiFi is off because I did these Putty commands without the Modem plugged in)
So radio 2: 62 devided by two= 31.0 + 20 + 51.0c (WiFi is off because I did these Putty commands without the Modem plugged in)


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 25, 2019)

Doing good on ASUS Firmware Version 3.0.0.4.384.45713


----------



## Good3alz (May 17, 2019)

Something I read today in case no one knew how....

I thought I would share.

(Source: Slickdeals. Search for "cellspot" look for a date of around May 2019 )




" *it can be enabled with the following command line inputs via ssh:

nvram set amas_force=1
nvram commit
reboot* "

_It was then confirmed by another user commenting " It worked "_


----------



## lokester (Aug 19, 2019)

> *You can check if you removed the MTD5 by typing:
> *strings /dev/mtd5*
> admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# *strings /dev/mtd5
> (The result should be nothing)
> admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root#*


Following the same guides mentioned in this post (ie BayArea, Whirlpool, etc.) I successfully converted 2 of the T-Mobile units to AC68U's several months ago.  My main router has been running rock solid and is currently on Merlin 384.12.  The other router is a spare but just yesterday I updated it to 384.13 to start thinking about using AiMesh.  When I did my original conversions, I followed the instructions at that time for removal/clearing of the MTD5 partition and confirmed it was disabled  (using the instructions at that time).  Out of curiosity, just today, after reading the quoted instructions above, I did the "strings /dev/mtd5" command above, but on both of my routers - the result is not "nothing".  The result is several short lines of garbage looking text with the last line being "tmo-1CB72CCCB000.tgz".  Similar output on the other router.

My main T-Mobile router has been running as a AC68U for over a year now, always accepting the current Merlin builds and never trying to revert back to T-Mobile, so I believe my MTD5 partition is disabled to prevent T-Mobile from messing things up for me.

Should the output of the above command really be "nothing"?  On my routers that have already been converted and flashed with latest Merlin,  can I do anything more to clear the MTD5 existing partition?


----------



## maxmalta (Aug 19, 2019)

Lokester,
If you ‘d like to use T-Mobile Ac1900 with merlin 384.13 using AiMesh, you need to use bootloader 1.0.2 US Aimesh.

Follow:








						How to config ASUS RT-AC68U to use AiMesh
					

T-Mobile router TM AC-1900 is a cheap alternative of Asus RT-AC68U. but it is not supported by Asus. To use latest Asus AiMesh, need to…




					medium.com
				




I have used this tutorial and I converted 9 units T-Mobile Ac1900 and Im using Aimesh with no issues.


----------



## lokester (Aug 19, 2019)

Correct, I had already performed the conversion including the bootloader 1.0.2 US Aimesh a while back on both of my routers.  After asking my question above, I did a bit more checking and it seems maybe 2 more steps were added later (or maybe I just missed them).  In either event, on my "spare" router which had been flashed with Merlin 384.13 (AiMesh), what I did was the following:

1.  Flashed back to ASUS firmware version 3.0.0.4.384_20308
2.  Cleared NVRAM during the reboot stage.
3.  Enabled SSH, then logged into router via Putty.
4.  Then performed these last 2 commands regarding the MTD5 partition:
       ln -s /sbin/rc mtd-erase
       ./mtd-erase -d asus
After seeing several lines of "Erasing 0x........-0x..........." the last line was "asus" successfully erased."
5.  Flashed to Merlin 384.13 again.
6.  Cleared NVRAM again.
7.  Logged in via Putty and issued command "strings /dev/mtd5" and SUCCESS, the output of the command is now NOTHING.

I give credit to the following link which is where I found the above information at:
https://slickdeals.net/f/12685621-t...-certified-pre-owned-39-99-plus-free-shipping

Good information on this TechPowerUp forum as well.  Thanks to all of you.


----------



## DonDude (Aug 29, 2019)

I checked my CFE version and it outputs as ASUS. Would I have to downgrade my firmware in order to update to 1.0.2.0 ai mesh? I'm currently running asus/merlin 384.13. My mtd5 output is empty. I converted the router in September 2017 and have been able to update since.


----------



## DonDude (Sep 1, 2019)

DonDude said:


> I checked my CFE version and it outputs as ASUS. Would I have to downgrade my firmware in order to update to 1.0.2.0 ai mesh? I'm currently running asus/merlin 384.13. My mtd5 output is empty. I converted the router in September 2017 and have been able to update since.



I figured it out. Just had to upload my original cfe and download new cfe. Didn't have to change firmware (384.13).  Now routers show AC68U and AIMesh is working.


----------



## osk666 (Oct 31, 2019)

DonDude said:


> I figured it out. Just had to upload my original cfe and download new cfe. Didn't have to change firmware (384.13).  Now routers show AC68U and AIMesh is working.


How can you do that? I am also using the 1.0.20 aimesh cfe.
*strings /dev/mtd5* return nothing,
*strings /dev/mtd0 | grep odmpid* return ac-68u.
But after upgrade to 384.13,  the option to set the router as a aimesh node disappear.

I also have tried 
*nvram set amas_force=1
nvram commit
reboot* 
still cannot work.


----------



## DonDude (Oct 31, 2019)

osk666 said:


> How can you do that? I am also using the 1.0.20 aimesh cfe.
> *strings /dev/mtd5* return nothing,
> *strings /dev/mtd0 | grep odmpid* return ac-68u.
> But after upgrade to 384.13,  the option to set the router as a aimesh node disappear.
> ...



Did you do a full reset after installing firmware? After reset it will ask what mode, when router restarts.


----------



## osk666 (Nov 1, 2019)

DonDude said:


> Did you do a full reset after installing firmware? After reset it will ask what mode, when router restarts.


Thank you for answering my question.
Yes, for sure.
Pressing the wps button then turn on the power, right?
But still, the router cannot show the aimesh options.
My router seems to only show the aimesh options when in 384.20308 official firmware.
But in this case, I cannot use the jffs scripts.


----------



## pierre2113 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks for the info.   I followed the instruction of post 39.    my tm-ac1900  had CFE 1.0.2.1 (a mistake I made when I converted to rt-ac68u).
it now is 1.0.2.0 US AiMesh.
I had trouble only with these 2 commands,  the symbolink to /sbin/rc executed fine, but the execution of mtd-erase  ran forever with no output to show progress.  in top it seemed to be using cpu about 50% I think, after 30 minutes I killed it.

    ln -s /sbin/rc mtd-erase
    ./mtd-erase -d asus

Despite the mtd-erase not working I took a chance and continued to latest Asus firmware 1st then merlin.
just for safety I redid those 7 mtd5 commands between Asus Firmware upgrade and Merlin.  
I have the aimesh  feature showing up in administration-Operation Mode page.

However when I restored a backup of  jffs I made before the post 39- steps,  the aimesh option disappeared.     I tar'ed up the files I needed and scp out of the router, then in Administration->System->Persistent JFFS2 partition-> I checked Yes to  format and  No to enable JFFS.  after JFFS format and removal I rebooted the rooter.   the Aimesh option appeared again.  I recreated jffs without restoring from a backup,  the Aimesh stayed.  This was a surprise.

this command shows I have "odmpid=RT-AC68U"
         strings /dev/mtd0 | grep odmpid


I just finished putting the tmobile as an aimesh node, it worked the 2nd time when I put the tmobile router closer to the main WAN router about 5ft.
I followed the steps shown in a youtube video made by ASUS

we'll see how this will work out when I try to upgrade all the routers to a newer version in the future.   the http://ip  url to the aimesh  node doesn't give me a gui with menu to upgrade firmware.  and Merlin release notes for 384.13 say auto update is not supported.    Automatic update of tmobile router with ASUS stock firmware  is not an option for me (7 mtd5 command steps may always be needed).   I may have to swap my real RT-AC68U as AP  with the tmobile as AiMesh.

384.13 (31-July-2019)
  - NEW: AiMesh Router and node support.  Note that automatic live
update of Merlin-based nodes is not supported, you will have
to manually update any Merlin-based nodes when a new firmware
is available. Asus-based nodes (which is recommended) will be
able to make use of the automatic live update.


----------



## Authority (Dec 26, 2019)

asfffsdf13rfa said:


> For my converted TM-AC1900, I took it a step simpler than post #5 and simply enabled SSH, connected via Putty, then ran the commands:
> 
> mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
> mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs
> ...


Worked for me thanks!


----------



## snovvman (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi, I got a TM back in 2017 and went through the process of installing DD-WRT.  It has been working fine since and I have not touched it.  I would like to now flash the latest ASUSWRT to support AiMesh.  I know it's not a direct process and the post above is needed.  My original plan was to just flash an older ASUSWRT and run the SSH commands.  However, I discovered that rescue mode is not working for me to flash (I have many Asus devices so I am familiar).  I have been reading so many posts and threads and my head is spinning.  There is a lot of information but I have not been able to identify what I need to do.

In sum:  How do I flash the TM device that is running DD-WRT from 2017 to the latest ASUSWRT?  I know I need to get on an older version of ASUSWRT so I can run the SSH scripts, but how do I do that?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Mar 3, 2020)

I flash the custom EA6900 cfe that makes sure mesh works (bc I also have ea6900 models, works a treat on Asus too). Then I flash an older Merlin from recovery (a 374 build iirc), then update to latest through recovery after I know it boots.

There's no scripts to run. https://www.linksysinfo.org/index.p...5-or-later-on-linksys-ea6900-or-ea6700.74209/


----------



## onix (Apr 10, 2020)

Using a converted TMobile AC1900 with Merlin 384.16.  Updated to try to fix SAMBA (SMB) share issues with Windows 10.  DLNA is also flaky.  Win10 does not allow me to save to USB; says disk is full, while Windows explorer show share to have plenty of space.

The update didn't help, but here is proof that the router with 384.x is up.  I know smallnetbuilders (snb) does not support this router, so the screenshot below may be useful to some.


----------



## Wayno (Apr 15, 2020)

First, big thanks for the folks who wrote up this guide.  I've been using the Merlin firmware on my TM-1900 since I bought it a few years back.  I noticed that on the last couple of versions (presently on 384.16), I'm no longer seeing any connected clients in the Network Map tab even though everything seems to be working fine.   Anyone else having this issues and/or know if there's a fix without downgrading to a previous version?


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 15, 2020)

Wayno said:


> First, big thanks for the folks who wrote up this guide.  I've been using the Merlin firmware on my TM-1900 since I bought it a few years back.  I noticed that on the last couple of versions (presently on 384.16), I'm no longer seeing any connected clients in the Network Map tab even though everything seems to be working fine.   Anyone else having this issues and/or know if there's a fix without downgrading to a previous version?
> 
> View attachment 151650



My firmware just updated the other day and I don't seem to have any problems.  In fact, I never had any problems with upgrading firmware on this.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 15, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> My firmware just updated the other day and I don't seem to have any problems.  In fact, I never had any problems with upgrading firmware on this.



New versions don't update through GUI on mine.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 15, 2020)

TheGuruStud said:


> New versions don't update through GUI on mine.



True.  But that wasn't what I was responding about really.


----------



## Wayno (Apr 20, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> True.  But that wasn't what I was responding about really.



Pardon my ignorance but how do you update not via the GUI?  

Would really like to get the network map working if I can even though I'm not looking forward to having to reconfigure the darn thing since I have  OpenVPN and some other stuff that I set up on it years ago which I'm sure will be a PITA to reproduce.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 20, 2020)

Wayno said:


> Pardon my ignorance but how do you update not via the GUI?
> 
> Would really like to get the network map working if I can even though I'm not looking forward to having to reconfigure the darn thing since I have  OpenVPN and some other stuff that I set up on it years ago which I'm sure will be a PITA to reproduce.



I haven't had to do it, but something like this:



> 1. Make sure your router is indeed in need of an emergency recovery firmware restore.  On the ASUS unit I have, this is indicated by a slowly flashing power light and a clear lack of Internet connectivity.  Make sure the other usual methods - power off, hold down the reset button, hold down the reset button as you power on, etc. - don't fix things.
> 
> 2. Find a way to get a known good ASUS firmware image file onto your system.  This is probably a file that ends in ".trx" such as "RT-AC66U_3.0.0.4_270.trx".
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/chrishardie.com/2013/02/asus-router-firmware-windows-mac-linux/amp/


----------



## redmessengerbag (May 2, 2020)

Wayno said:


> Pardon my ignorance but how do you update not via the GUI?
> 
> Would really like to get the network map working if I can even though I'm not looking forward to having to reconfigure the darn thing since I have  OpenVPN and some other stuff that I set up on it years ago which I'm sure will be a PITA to reproduce.



I have the same exact problem on 384.14, router runs rock solid and my vpn clients all run really well, router is much more stable than before, but can't see client map and doesn't show WAN. My GUI is definitely not updating either lol. I posted on SNB, and people basically said we don't support TM-AC-1900 lol.


----------



## Madmox (May 5, 2020)

I have a couple of these TM-AC1900s converted to RT-AC68P and running merlin 384.5 a while back.
Just noticed the new 384.17 update. Wifi has been running really slow, around 70mbps, so I thought I'd get the update to see if that would help. I went through post #13 procedure. 
Just a quick question before I try to update.
Does it matter that I opted for the 68P version with the 1.0.2.9 cfe? Will it work?
When I entered the commands in putty, after the line,
rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U 
I added the line 
rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68P
Just for laughs.
Everything seems to be running as normal on the 384.5 firmware. Just thought it would be prudent to check in here before I try to update.
Thanks!


----------



## tommycat95 (Jun 1, 2020)

I registered to thank jsfitz54 for his writeup to fix the issue of not being able to upgrade my TM converted ac68u router.  One was able to go all the way to 384.17 and the other kept barfing on 384.10_2 until I ran into this writeup by jsfitz54.  upgrade worked like a charm on the other one also.  Thanks a lot.



Authority said:


> Worked for me thanks!



for me as well, thank you for the writeup.


----------



## herny (Jun 3, 2020)

Once upgraded to 384.17, can we switch back and forth with stock firmware?


----------



## Les_Garten (Jun 28, 2020)

I have a converted TM 1900 to AC68U that I did a while back.

Here are some screenshots of what I have for firmware.









Which posts should I follow here to update to the latest Merlin FW?


----------



## jerseyjoe (Oct 3, 2020)

redmessengerbag said:


> I have the same exact problem on 384.14, router runs rock solid and my vpn clients all run really well, router is much more stable than before, but can't see client map and doesn't show WAN. My GUI is definitely not updating either lol. I posted on SNB, and people basically said we don't support TM-AC-1900 lol.



I had the same problem of not being able to see the client list.  Showed 0 clients even though network clients were connected and working. These steps from this thread solved that for me:

mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs
rm -rf /tmp/asus_jffs/*
sync && umount /tmp/asus_jffs
rm -rf /jffs/.sys/RT-AC68U
nvram unset fw_check && nvram commit && reboot 

I just converted to Merlin 384.19 from the stock AC1900. Registered because I saw some posts about this problem.


----------



## Les_Garten (Oct 3, 2020)

Les_Garten said:


> I have a converted TM 1900 to AC68U that I did a while back.
> 
> Here are some screenshots of what I have for firmware.
> 
> ...



Can I just get a new Firmware file and upload through the GUI?


----------



## TARibs (Oct 20, 2020)

Going way back to post on converting the TM-1900 (Page 2, Post 39).  I got through all the steps but I had not originally found this thread.  The two precautionary commands below were not run or listed with the instructions I was following.

/tmp/home/root# ln -s /sbin/rc mtd-erase
/tmp/home/root# ./mtd-erase -d asus

Problem is the TM-1900 Router is already set up as a Mesh node, can anyone tell me how I can Putty into it to run these last two commands? I tried disconnecting it from Mesh network but it then wanted me to step through an original setup again.  Is this what needs to be done before I can connect to it?

Right now I'm running 384_32799 on the real RT-AC68U and 384_32738 on the Converted TM-1900.  I want to upgrade both but really don't want to go through the whole process again. 

Based on what I read it sounds like it should be safe but I'd really like to run the other two commands to be sure.

Edited Oct 21st,  Figured it out, removed from Mesh, reset as its own router, logged in to web interface, set SSH, went in through putty and ran the commands.

Thanks


----------



## JeffF (Mar 23, 2021)

asfffsdf13rfa said:


> For my converted TM-AC1900, I took it a step simpler than post #5 and simply enabled SSH, connected via Putty, then ran the commands:
> 
> mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
> mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs
> ...


Thank you. This worked perfectly. It still works and I was able to upgrade to the newest firmware which is 386.1_2 at this time


----------



## Shrek (Mar 23, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> This I can tell you, at least in the US, is false.
> 
> Once you own the hardware, you are allowed to put any firmware you want on it.


Even if you have not paid for that firmware?


----------



## JeffF (Mar 23, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Even if you have not paid for that firmware?


The firmware is free and always has been free. Not sure where you're searching for that firmware. Yet be aware if you are paying it's a scam.


----------



## Shrek (Mar 23, 2021)

By owning an AC68R I have paid for the right to use the code in the firmware on that unit, be it the original or Merlin.


----------



## RAJOD1 (Mar 23, 2021)

jsfitz54 said:


> I don't have your speed plan: ARRIS CM820 Modem
> View attachment 120165
> 
> *Are any adapters holding you back?*


Been awhile just wanted to let you know my speed is fine now.  I am not sure which merlin fixed the wi fi speed issue but the speed is about the same as my Comcast modem/router box.
I just do the regular Merline EZ updates without issues just like is was never a Tmobile router.

Comcast - 260 MBit down/ 30 up
Tmobile 1900 converted to run Merlin - 240 Mbit down/30 up

Also I set the CPUs downclocked to 800Mhz I think they were at 1000 which caused some issues.   I don't think mine was actually a 68P minor differences like clock speed from what I remember.
Firmware Version: Merlin 384.19

I've not messed with it in a long time, it just keeps on a chugging no issues at all now.


----------



## arcegabriel (May 6, 2021)

Hi,

I have a TM1900 I purchased on late 2016 and followed the process to convert it to dd wrt. Right now is running Firmware: DD-WRT v3.0-r45229 std (01/01/21)
I have since purchased a AX86u and would like to test aimesh on stock firmware.

My thinking was to simply upgrade the latest ASUSWRT firmware but I was not successful:
a. Firmware recovery tool connect to the device well
b. Latest Asus AC68u Firmware loads through the tool
c. At the end of the load the router reverts to dd wrt screen
d. Repeat above 3-4 times

Know I understand there are more steps that I need to follow. Unfortunately I dont remember exactly what I did in 2016 (believed I followed some steps from slick deals). However running the ssh commands gets me this:

*root@DD-WRT:~# nvram get bl_version*
1.0.2.0
*root@DD-WRT:~# strings /dev/mtd0 | grep odmpid*
odmpid=ASUS
*root@DD-WRT:~# df -h*
Filesystem                Size      Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/root                23.0M     23.0M         0 100% /
*root@DD-WRT:~# cat /proc/cpuinfo*
model name      : ARMv7 Processor rev 0 (v7l)
processor       : 0
BogoMIPS        : 1594.16
Features        : half fastmult edsp tls
CPU implementer : 0x41
CPU architecture: 7
CPU variant     : 0x3
CPU part        : 0xc09
CPU revision    : 0

model name      : ARMv7 Processor rev 0 (v7l)
processor       : 1
BogoMIPS        : 1594.16
Features        : half fastmult edsp tls
CPU implementer : 0x41
CPU architecture: 7
CPU variant     : 0x3
CPU part        : 0xc09
CPU revision    : 0

Hardware        : Northstar Prototype
Revision        : 0000
Serial          : 0000000000000000
*root@DD-WRT:~# nvram get boardrev*
0x1100
*root@DD-WRT:~# nvram get HW_ver*
170
*root@DD-WRT:~# nvram get clkfreq*
800,666
*root@DD-WRT:~# strings /dev/mtd5*
strings: /dev/mtd5: No such file or directory

It sounds to me I need to update the CFE to do aimesh? (odmpid=ASUS)

Is any of the gurus on this forum/thread able to advise?


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 6, 2021)

arcegabriel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a TM1900 I purchased on late 2016 and followed the process to convert it to dd wrt. Right now is running Firmware: DD-WRT v3.0-r45229 std (01/01/21)
> I have since purchased a AX86u and would like to test aimesh on stock firmware.
> ...


See my post #103 for easy method


----------



## arcegabriel (May 7, 2021)

TheGuruStud said:


> See my post #103 for easy method


Your post is for a different type of router and has 13 + 9 steps and mentions tomato firmware.

Thanks. I surely can follow instructions but concerned I may brick my router. Are you sure it will work based on the info I posted?


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 7, 2021)

arcegabriel said:


> Your post is for a different type of router and has 13 + 9 steps and mentions tomato firmware.
> 
> Thanks. I surely can follow instructions but concerned I may brick my router. Are you sure it will work based on the info I posted?



They're identical. I use the same stuff on ac68u, ac1900 and ea6900. You don't use tomato. Flash the cfe and use the recovery to load merlin. You edit the cfe for your macs, so I guess that's the extra steps you're talking about. It's simple.


----------



## arcegabriel (May 7, 2021)

TheGuruStud said:


> They're identical. I use the same stuff on ac68u, ac1900 and ea6900. You don't use tomato. Flash the cfe and use the recovery to load merlin. You edit the cfe for your macs, so I guess that's the extra steps you're talking about. It's simple.


Thanks. Not sure if I am looking at the right post 
1. Post #103 above points here https://www.linksysinfo.org/index.p...5-or-later-on-linksys-ea6900-or-ea6700.74209/
2. linksys post https://www.linksysinfo.org/index.p...5-or-later-on-linksys-ea6900-or-ea6700.74209/
    a. step #1 to do the first 9 steps from https://www.linksysinfo.org/index.p...n-ea6900-v1-v1-1-without-32k-bug-renew.74084/  >> asks me to jump through hoops to enable ssh (I mentioned I already have ssh .... do I need to do this) and then do a back with dd
    b. step #2  includes downloading a custom CFE file that is not avaiable. 
    c. Step #3 includes updating (missing ) file from 2b
    d. Step #3 (probably miss numbered since this number is duplicated) send me back to the other link to do 3 steps to presumably load the modified CFE
    e. Step #4 ask me to load Tomato 
    f. Step #6 (step 5 is missing)  Ask to load official firmware

I am looking at the right thing?


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 7, 2021)

arcegabriel said:


> Thanks. Not sure if I am looking at the right post
> 1. Post #103 above points here https://www.linksysinfo.org/index.p...5-or-later-on-linksys-ea6900-or-ea6700.74209/
> 2. linksys post https://www.linksysinfo.org/index.p...5-or-later-on-linksys-ea6900-or-ea6700.74209/
> a. step #1 to do the first 9 steps from https://www.linksysinfo.org/index.p...n-ea6900-v1-v1-1-without-32k-bug-renew.74084/  >> asks me to jump through hoops to enable ssh (I mentioned I already have ssh .... do I need to do this) and then do a back with dd
> ...


Ok, just start at telnet. I'll upload the CFE. I opened the stock cfe and just copied the macs over (while following the +4 instruction). Yeah, flash the new cfe (you may need to copy mtd-write with the cfe, I'll upload it, too). Don't bother with the nvram dump.
No need to flash tomato, just get to the recovery page and upload merlin 374, let it boot, then reboot back to recovery and load newest merlin.

https://www.mediafire.com/file/1l837o9zbvz8zf1/ac1900+flashing+stuff.7z/file I've done several devices across all three models with no issue. I came up with it as part of hybrid approach dealing with new firmware ver blocking stuff and something to work across all of the models (this forum guide was the unifying part of getting them all to work the same). There's been lots of flashing older/custom firmware and opening them to get to the pins to flash cfe and stuff lol.


----------



## arcegabriel (May 7, 2021)

TheGuruStud said:


> Ok, just start at telnet. I'll upload the CFE. I opened the stock cfe and just copied the macs over (while following the +4 instruction). Yeah, flash the new cfe (you may need to copy mtd-write with the cfe, I'll upload it, too). Don't bother with the nvram dump.
> No need to flash tomato, just get to the recovery page and upload merlin 374, let it boot, then reboot back to recovery and load newest merlin.
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/1l837o9zbvz8zf1/ac1900+flashing+stuff.7z/file I've done several devices across all three models with no issue. I came up with it as part of hybrid approach dealing with new firmware ver blocking stuff and something to work across all of the models (this forum guide was the unifying part of getting them all to work the same). There's been lots of flashing older/custom firmware and opening them to get to the pins to flash cfe and stuff lol.



Thanks, I ended up following the process here https://www.bayareatechpros.com/ac1900-to-ac68u/ which is a bit better fit for my expertise level. All good. Thanks for replying


----------



## lovilela (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi all,
Has anyone tried to convert TM-1900 to Merlin's most recent FW (386.3_2) or any FW 386.x for that matter?

Not sure if the jump from 384.x to 386.x changed things in a way that compromised the procedure described here.

Thanks.


----------



## Les_Garten (Aug 13, 2021)

lovilela said:


> Hi all,
> Has anyone tried to convert TM-1900 to Merlin's most recent FW (386.3_2) or any FW 386.x for that matter?
> 
> Not sure if the jump from 384.x to 386.x changed things in a way that compromised the procedure described here.
> ...



I'm on 386.3  .  DL'd the filed and flashed it.  Almost as Eazy as the Eazy button.


----------



## lovilela (Aug 14, 2021)

Les_Garten said:


> I'm on 386.3  .  DL'd the filed and flashed it.  Almost as Eazy as the Eazy button.


Thanks. Just to confirm, you followed the steps on post #13 too, right?


----------



## Les_Garten (Aug 14, 2021)

lovilela said:


> Thanks. Just to confirm, you followed the steps on post #13 too, right?



Rather than look at 13, I'll tell you what I did.

1) in the router went to the administration>>firmware upgrade page.
2) Don't click check for updates, it fails
3)  Click on link "Get the latest firmware version from the download site at https://www.asuswrt-merlin.net/download/"
4) DL FW after cruising around that page to mirror page
5) Upload FW on Router Firmware Upgrade page by clicking "Manual firmware update "

Done!

Have done this the last few years and no issues.


----------



## lovilela (Aug 15, 2021)

Les_Garten said:


> Rather than look at 13, I'll tell you what I did.
> 
> 1) in the router went to the administration>>firmware upgrade page.
> 2) Don't click check for updates, it fails
> ...


Nice, thanks. I guess I'm overthinking, last update I followed the steps on post #13. I was under the impression that every time I update I'd had to run the same commands again. So, actually not, as long I'm already on a FW newer than 384.6 I'm good, the challenge this whole thread is about is crossing this critical 384.6 "wall" imposed by Asus. Is my understanding right?


----------



## Les_Garten (Aug 16, 2021)

lovilela said:


> Nice, thanks. I guess I'm overthinking, last update I followed the steps on post #13. I was under the impression that every time I update I'd had to run the same commands again. So, actually not, as long I'm already on a FW newer than 384.6 I'm good, the challenge this whole thread is about is crossing this critical 384.6 "wall" imposed by Asus. Is my understanding right?



Not sure about that one, sorry.


----------



## vbipi (Aug 26, 2021)

I was in 386.3 but I downgraded to 384.14 because I couldn’t set up aimesh. It looks like aimesh 2.0 is better than 1.x in 384. Is there something special you need to do to get a flashed 68 model to work fully on 386.x?


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 2, 2021)

asfffsdf13rfa said:


> For my converted TM-AC1900, I took it a step simpler than post #5 and simply enabled SSH, connected via Putty, then ran the commands:
> 
> mkdir /tmp/asus_jffs
> mount -t jffs2 /dev/mtdblock5 /tmp/asus_jffs
> ...



Thanks so much, this was incredibly helpful and so easy


----------



## themightyaceman (Aug 14, 2022)

Hi all. I've been using the converted 1900 to 68U for a few years now. However, no matter what Merlin 68U version I flash, the GUI always says at the top that it's a 68P. I followed the baytecharea instructions 4 years ago, so it's possible I made a mistake back then. I'm guessing I didn't flash the right CFE or edited the MTD correctly.

Since I'm already on the latest merlin for 68U, what is the simplest way to reflash the CFE and correct the MTD?


----------



## lokester (Aug 14, 2022)

Not sure the GUI showing 68P instead of 68U is causing you any real problems.  With regards to checking the MTD5, open a Putty Terminal and SSH into your router.  

You can verify the MTD5 partition is empty with this command:

strings /dev/mtd5

The command should produce NO output at all.


----------



## themightyaceman (Aug 15, 2022)

Thanks!


----------

